# La mia lettera per lui



## biancoenero (26 Marzo 2014)

"SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Dov'è LUI??? Chiamatelo, presto!!!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

ciao e benvenuta,

hai bisogno di un nuovo inizio.
quel che e' stato e' gia passato e mo il passato se lo tiene.

in bocca la lupo


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2014)

A che pro questa lettera?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> A che pro questa lettera?


cosi pour scrive'


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

età, storia, situazione, come iniziò, come fu? insomma qualche dettaglio in più? 

benvenuta!


----------



## flora (26 Marzo 2014)

se per tanti anni ti ha fatto soffrire l'unico modo per SALVARTI è dimenticarlo


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> A che pro questa lettera?


bella domanda


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> se per tanti anni ti ha fatto soffrire l'unico modo per SALVARTI è dimenticarlo


SI.


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> A che pro questa lettera?


Infatti, bella domanda.


----------



## Calipso (26 Marzo 2014)

Tuffo al cuore.. Mi prendo un attimo di tempo ti rileggo ed eventualmente rispondo in un attimo di calma. 
Un abbraccio, tanto per iniziare e benvenuta. 

Cal


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Tuffo al cuore.. Mi prendo un attimo di tempo ti rileggo ed eventualmente rispondo in un attimo di calma.
> Un abbraccio, tanto per iniziare e benvenuta.
> 
> Cal


Prego, si ritiri pure per deliberare. 

Pardon, scherzo.


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri.


Un'altra scrittrice? Se così non è ti chiedo scusa, così d'impulso non saprei che dire, forse  troppa luce sulla zavorra che a volte è necessario mettere su qualcosa dalla natura molto più scabra, ma che sarebbe forse più lieve e salutare senza la congestione di un tipo (descrittivo?) di sentire che ho letto. Mi vergogno perfino a dire che forse la vita è altra cosa, e questo "sentire" e descrivere non rende giustizia. 
Se chiedevi un parere sulla lettera, secondo me gronda troppo lirismo che svia le sensazioni di chi legge e gli fa venire voglia di andare a ripararsi. Sono certa (davvero) che i tuoi sentimenti e la tua realtà siano molto più essenziali, purtroppo quando siamo in un certo stato non è l'essenza del sentimento che parla, ma le manifestazioni neurovegetative.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri.


Questa lettera è per te non per lui


----------



## Camomilla (26 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri.


L'unica persona che può salvarti sei tu!! Lui noi lui noi...scrivi e riscrivi questo.Sei tu sola quella che può salvarti!


----------



## Calipso (26 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Prego, si ritiri pure per deliberare.
> 
> Pardon, scherzo.


Hihihi nono! ci stava tutto... è che mi ci sono rivista un pochino....


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri.


troppo lunga. Un consiglio, se ti fa soffrire, chiudi e stop. Ci sono tanti uomini in giro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> troppo lunga. Un consiglio, se ti fa soffrire, chiudi e stop. Ci sono tanti uomini in giro.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Bella la sincerità maschile no?

Bravo hai avuto il coraggio che a me è mancato...
Cioè di dirle...

Guarda che un uomo alla quarta riga di sta lettera...

La cestina....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> A che pro questa lettera?


Ho deciso che adesso voglio che mi mandi una lettera come questa...
Ma non scrivere salvami...

inizia con SCOPAMI...e poi una bella lettera d'amore...

In cui mi dici quanto soffri per le mie trascuratezze, 
per il mio non farmi sentire...
per il mio buttarti giù il telefono con ciao ho da fare...
ecc..ecc..ecc....

Mi raccomando poche righe però...


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Bella la sincerità maschile no?
> 
> Bravo hai avuto il coraggio che a me è mancato...
> ...


Eh gia'! mio marito mi confesso' lillo lillo che nei periodi di fuego quando ricevevada me lettere e mail aveva stabilito tra se' e se'  che le leggeva solo se le vedeva corte


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eh gia'! mio marito mi confesso' lillo lillo che nei periodi di fuego quando ricevevada me lettere e mail aveva stabilito tra se' e se'  che le leggeva solo se le vedeva corte


Un UOMO.
Infatti cosa mi hanno sempre detto gli amici?
Tu dai troppa retta alle donne...

Le donne invece non sanno che dopo 5 minuti...io non riesco più ad ascoltarle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un UOMO.
> Infatti cosa mi hanno sempre detto gli amici?
> Tu dai troppa retta alle donne...
> 
> Le donne invece non sanno che dopo 5 minuti...io non riesco più ad ascoltarle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Va be', ci si puo' sempre far cullare dal fluire melodico e imperterrito della loro voce:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Va be', ci si puo' sempre far cullare dal fluire melodico e imperterrito della loro voce:inlove:


Si ma poi mi frego...perchè faccio una domanda a cazzo e mi sento rispondere...
Ma come? Ma se te l'ho appena detto...tu non mi stai mai ad ascoltare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma poi mi frego...perchè faccio una domanda a cazzo e mi sento rispondere...
> Ma come? Ma se te l'ho appena detto...tu non mi stai mai ad ascoltare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sconsiderato, le domande le fanno le femmine  infatti!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho deciso che adesso voglio che mi mandi una lettera come questa...
> Ma non scrivere salvami...
> 
> inizia con SCOPAMI...e poi una bella lettera d'amore...
> ...



fatto...
c'e solo una parola però
vediamoci là


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> fatto...
> c'e solo una parola però
> vediamoci là


Ma sono andato là...
ma non c'è nessuna lettera...

MI stai giuocando?


----------



## flora (27 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho deciso che adesso voglio che mi mandi una lettera come questa...
> Ma non scrivere salvami...
> 
> inizia con SCOPAMI...e poi una bella lettera d'amore...
> ...


Conte che sensibilita';credevo che lo stronzo di cui parlavo io fosse solo frutto della mia fantasia;invece mi sa che senza volerlo era te che descrivevo


----------



## flora (27 Marzo 2014)

A me piace questa lettera,e magari ad un uomo vero e sensibile farebbe piacere riceverla..certo che se gli uomini sono come tutti quelli qua dentro,che non hanno la pazienza di leggere e ascoltare,perchè quello che vogliono è ben altro,allora sono solo parole buttate al vento...rileggendola,a distanza di tempo,ti renderai conto che molte cose non sono come adesso ti sembrano e forse sono anche molto piu semplici da capire...troverai le tue risposte e ricomincerai a stare bene


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';*se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,*forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,*la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo*,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,*e non* a volte si e altre no,q*uelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi'* e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.*Amore,cercavo questo da te*,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè *l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare* e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;*avresti dovuto darmelo* senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;*forse ci è entrato stanotte*,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che *la parola "FINE"*,,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,*non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi*,a chiudere e *sigillare* tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.*E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te*,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino *non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri*,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma *la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa*.*Non voglio piu' soffrire;*cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,*che splora* la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.*Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene* ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...*se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri*.


Che spataffiata!
E' una storia di due amanti. 
Lei lascia lui prima che lui lasci lei, anzi lui se l'è filata giusto per poco.
Lei lo ama ma non lo conosce. E che ama allora?
Lui non si sa. Sicuramente no.
Purché respiri. Sì, forse questa è la verità nascosta.
Lui sta con lei perché respira.
A me sta lettera non piace neanche un po'. Ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma mi sa di lagna cosmica...
Non è che è troppo lunga. E' che non dice niente, ma proprio niente.


----------



## flora (27 Marzo 2014)

ricollegandomi alla convinzione che il primo pensiero dell'uomo appena si sveglia al mattino e prima di andare a letto la sera è sempre e solo quello secondo voi perchè di prima mattina prima di aprire il negozio trovo sempre quello che aspetta dietro la porta per una confezione di preservativi oppure viene come un disperato a 5 minuti dalla chiusura sempre per lo stesso motivo?Li farei pagare di piu...non vi dico poi quando mi chiedono di spiegare loro la diferenza tra nature,,extra lube e xl...allora lo fai apposta!!!Sono una dottoressa,non posso sottrarmi alla spiegazione...ma ti faro' pagare di piu,mooolto di piu


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> ricollegandomi alla convinzione che il primo pensiero dell'uomo appena si sveglia al mattino e prima di andare a letto la sera è sempre e solo quello secondo voi *perchè di prima mattina prima di aprire il negozio trovo sempre quello che aspetta dietro la porta per una confezione di preservativi oppure viene come un disperato a 5 minuti dalla chiusura sempre per lo stesso motivo*?Li farei pagare di piu...non vi dico poi quando mi chiedono di spiegare loro la diferenza tra nature,,extra lube e xl...allora lo fai apposta!!!Sono una dottoressa,non posso sottrarmi alla spiegazione...ma ti faro' pagare di piu,mooolto di piu



Beh, però i preservativi li comprerà pure l'uomo ma di solito si usano in due...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, però i preservativi li comprerà pure l'uomo ma di solito si usano in due...


li comprano pure le donne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> ricollegandomi alla convinzione che il primo pensiero dell'uomo appena si sveglia al mattino e prima di andare a letto la sera è sempre e solo quello secondo voi perchè di prima mattina prima di aprire il negozio trovo sempre quello che aspetta dietro la porta per una confezione di preservativi oppure viene come un disperato a 5 minuti dalla chiusura sempre per lo stesso motivo?Li farei pagare di piu...non vi dico poi quando mi chiedono di spiegare loro la diferenza tra nature,,extra lube e xl...allora lo fai apposta!!!Sono una dottoressa,non posso sottrarmi alla spiegazione...ma ti faro' pagare di piu,mooolto di piu


ma tu il latino lo hai studiato o è un'altra sorella ancora?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> li comprano pure le donne


Ricordo quella volta che una mia amica in farmacia comprò una confezione di preservativi, per noi, e una scatola di aspirine, per lei: il farmacista se la guardò e scherzando le disse: non vorrei essere nei panni del tuo ragazzo stasera. 
Battuta infelice perché lei rispose: credimi, vorresti


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> li comprano pure le donne


Secondo Flora no.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo Flora no.


per fortuna non esistono farmaciste così .
Di solito sono rispettose della riservatezza, e non fanno domande
ne' rilievi....sono a disposizione del pubblico.
se esistessero in ipotesi farmaciste che si mettono a far problemi
per 4 preservativi nel 2014, crollerebbe di colpo la vendita di questo
importante prodotto specie sul piano della profilassi di gravi malattie.

La farmacista che conosco io, quando ne prendo una confezione mi sorride.

Oppure altre fanno finta di nulla, è routine.


----------



## flora (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo Flora no.


statisticamente di piu gli uomini...fidati


----------



## flora (27 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> per fortuna non esistono farmaciste così .
> Di solito sono rispettose della riservatezza, e non fanno domande
> ne' rilievi....sono a disposizione del pubblico.
> se esistessero in ipotesi farmaciste che si mettono a far problemi
> ...


io non faccio domande,e a secondo dei casi sorrido o faccio finta di nulla...forse mi sono spiegata male...ma qua dentro capite come piace a voi...secondo te mi faccio problemi quando vendo i preservsativi?Io dico solo che ancora ci sono quelli che si fanno problemi quando li comprano


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Conte che sensibilita';credevo che lo stronzo di cui parlavo io fosse solo frutto della mia fantasia;invece mi sa che senza volerlo era te che descrivevo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> io non faccio domande,e a secondo dei casi sorrido o faccio finta di nulla...forse mi sono spiegata male...ma qua dentro capite come piace a voi...secondo te mi faccio problemi quando vendo i preservsativi?Io dico solo che ancora ci sono quelli che si fanno problemi quando li comprano


IO.
Non sai quante scatole di vagisil ho comperato...pur di comperare qualcosa...


----------



## flora (27 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO.
> Non sai quante scatole di vagisil ho comperato...pur di comperare qualcosa...


Bravo Conte...qui dentro tu solo mi capisci...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ricordo quella volta che una mia amica in farmacia comprò una confezione di preservativi, per noi, e una scatola di aspirine, per lei: il farmacista se la guardò e scherzando le disse: non vorrei essere nei panni del tuo ragazzo stasera.
> Battuta infelice perché lei rispose: credimi, vorresti


:rotfl:



danny ha detto:


> Secondo Flora no.



io li compro anche al supermercato se serve


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> li comprano pure le donne


Eccome! 
Io al supermercato, così non scoccio la dottoressa con sgradevoli domande!


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> io non faccio domande,e a secondo dei casi sorrido o faccio finta di nulla...forse mi sono spiegata male...ma qua dentro capite come piace a voi...secondo te mi faccio problemi quando vendo i preservsativi?Io dico solo che ancora ci sono quelli che si fanno problemi quando li comprano


guarda, io problemi non ne ho, neppure di mettere una bella confezione
di lubrificante idoneo nelle mani delle tue colleghe.

se rileggi quello che hai scritto prima, molto incautamente, capirai
che hai preso in giro i clienti del tuo datore di lavoro.
oltretutto,professionalmente non è serio.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eccome!
> *Io al supermercato*, così non scoccio la dottoressa con sgradevoli domande!


idem


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2014)

Avete mai dovuto comprare un vibratore ?


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> ricollegandomi alla convinzione che il primo pensiero dell'uomo appena si sveglia al mattino e prima di andare a letto la sera è sempre e solo quello secondo voi perchè di prima mattina prima di aprire il negozio trovo sempre quello che aspetta dietro la porta per una confezione di preservativi oppure viene come un disperato a 5 minuti dalla chiusura sempre per lo stesso motivo?Li farei pagare di piu...non vi dico *poi quando mi chiedono di spiegare loro la diferenza tra nature,,extra lube e xl...allora lo fai apposta!!!Sono una dottoressa,non posso sottrarmi alla spiegazione...ma ti faro' pagare di piu,mooolto di piu*



L'ultima volta che sono stato in farmacia ho chiesto un contenitore per fare l'esame del liquido spermatico.
Siccome ho dovuto fare anche un tampone uretrale in un centro clinico, all'addetta alle prenotazioni ho chiesto lumi e spiegazioni su come dovessi operare prima dell'esame. 
Fortunatamente non ho trovato farmaciste o impiegate divertite dalla cosa, anche perché a me non divertiva affatto l'idea di farmi infilare un bastoncino di metallo lì. 
PS Mia moglie è stata farmacista.

Io con tutte queste differenze di modelli... non ci capisco niente. Quando vedo i preservativi mi viene lo stesso dubbio amletico che provo a Mediaworld di fronte ai modelli di smartphone. "Ma che differenza c'è?". E mi verrebbe spontaneo di chiedere a chi li vende qualche spiegazione. Ma la paura di trovare persone che mi giudichino mi frena.
Ora so che ho ragione.


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete mai dovuto comprare un vibratore ?


Sì...
E quindi?


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete mai dovuto comprare un vibratore ?



Con mia moglie siamo andati in un sexy shop, l'addetto è stato cortesissimo e ha illustrato tutte le caratteristiche del dildo. "Guarda, toccalo, sembra vero. Questo è fatto di un materiale che sembra pelle". Che poi non abbiamo comprato. Troppo caro. 
Comunque è stato professionale. Nessun commento, nessun giudizio.
Se tu vendi giocattoli sexy devi essere professionale e comportarti come vendessi televisori al plasma o lavatrici.
Ovvero, semplici oggetti d'uso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete mai* dovuto *comprare un vibratore ?


nel senso che si era rotta la frusta elettrica, si doveva fare la pasticciera e il negozio di elettrodomestici era chiuso?
no.


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete mai dovuto comprare un vibratore ?



Ahahah , apro Tradi e trovo questa domanda... no.. mai ma me ne hanno regalato uno anni fa... clitorideo per la precisione... quando l'ho aperto non sapevo nemmeno cosa fosse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con mia moglie siamo andati in un sexy shop, l'addetto è stato cortesissimo e ha illustrato tutte le caratteristiche del dildo. "Guarda, toccalo, sembra vero. Questo è fatto di un materiale che sembra pelle". Che poi non abbiamo comprato. Troppo caro.
> *Comunque è stato professionale. Nessun commento, nessun giudizio*.


Ecco, a me è successo esattamente il contrario.
Avevo 17 anni. Nella nostra comitiva c'erano due gemelle che avrebbe fatto il compleanno entro pochi giorni, oltre al regalo vero e proprio a qualcuno venne l'idea di regalare loro un vibratore di quelli a doppia cappella.
Una mattina un mio amico ed io facemmo sega a scuola e con l'occasione andammo a comprare sto vibratore.
Andammo nell'allora unico e solo sexy shop di Roma, mi ricordo che stava a Ottaviano.
Entrammo, e il posto era vuoto, c'era solo questa tipa che, non era figa, era FIGA.
Io e il mio amico, sbarbatelli e imbarazzati, dopo averla vista raccogliemmo le nostre mascelle e ci mettemmo a guardare le vetrine cercando di fare i vaghi, non riuscendoci.
Ad un certo punto lei si avvicinò a noi e il dialogo che seguì si può riassumere così:

Commessa Figa: Posso Aiutarvi ? 
Tuba e Amico: Si grazie, vorremmo un vibratore, uno di quelli a doppia punta.
CF: Qualche preferenza sul colore ?
TA: Si lo vorremmo nero e nerboruto, venoso.
CF, sorridendo beffardamente: Aaahh, avete in mente di divertirvi stasera.
TA: No guardi ma che ha capito, è per un regalo.
CF mentre si allontanava per prendere il vibratore, sghignazzando a 64 denti: Si si tranquilli, dicono tutti così.

Inutile dire una volta preso quel cazzo di vibratore siamo usciti da quel sexy shop vergognandoci come due ladri


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> io non faccio domande,e a secondo dei casi sorrido o faccio finta di nulla...forse mi sono spiegata male...ma qua dentro capite come piace a voi...secondo te mi faccio problemi quando vendo i preservsativi?Io dico solo che ancora ci sono quelli che si fanno problemi quando li comprano


Uomini o adolescenti?


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> io non faccio domande,e a secondo dei casi sorrido o faccio finta di nulla...forse mi sono spiegata male...ma qua dentro capite come piace a voi...secondo te mi faccio problemi quando vendo i preservsativi?*Io dico solo che ancora ci sono quelli che si fanno problemi quando li compran*o


E ci credo, se trovano quelle che li giudicano come hai fatto tu...


----------



## viola di mare (27 Marzo 2014)

lettera stupenda... mi ci sono rivista.


sesta pagina: vibratori!


io vi amo (insomma)


----------



## perplesso (27 Marzo 2014)

flora ha detto:


> ricollegandomi alla convinzione che il primo pensiero dell'uomo appena si sveglia al mattino e prima di andare a letto la sera è sempre e solo quello secondo voi perchè di prima mattina prima di aprire il negozio trovo sempre quello che aspetta dietro la porta per una confezione di preservativi oppure viene come un disperato a 5 minuti dalla chiusura sempre per lo stesso motivo?Li farei pagare di piu...non vi dico poi quando mi chiedono di spiegare loro la diferenza tra nature,,extra lube e xl...allora lo fai apposta!!!Sono una dottoressa,non posso sottrarmi alla spiegazione...ma ti faro' pagare di piu,mooolto di piu


alla sera lo posso anche immaginare....ma di prima mattina?


----------



## perplesso (27 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lettera stupenda... mi ci sono rivista.
> 
> 
> sesta pagina: vibratori!
> ...


beh abbiamo una certa reputazione da difendere......


----------



## lolapal (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, a me è successo esattamente il contrario.
> Avevo 17 anni. Nella nostra comitiva c'erano due gemelle che avrebbe fatto il compleanno entro pochi giorni, oltre al regalo vero e proprio a qualcuno venne l'idea di regalare loro un vibratore di quelli a doppia cappella.
> Una mattina un mio amico ed io facemmo sega a scuola e con l'occasione andammo a comprare sto vibratore.
> Andammo nell'allora unico e solo sexy shop di Roma, mi ricordo che stava a Ottaviano.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che teneri sbarbatelli... :singleeye:


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lettera stupenda... mi ci sono rivista.
> 
> 
> sesta pagina: vibratori!
> ...



si in effetti.. 
Io non ho ancora avuto la forza di rispondere seriamente... quel Salvami m'ha massacrata....................


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2014)

Ho letto solo le prime due pagine. E questa la premessa.
Capisco perchè la lettera a distanza di cosi tanto tempo.
Sono le parole non dette, che devono essere buttate fuori.
È come disintossicarsi o cercare di provarci.
Magari attaccandosi alla inesistente speranza che lui Leggendo. "Torni".

Era un amante però E quandogli hai detto salvami lui ti ha ti risposto no.
Forse non ho letto bene ma...perche avrebbe dovuto salvarti?
Da quello che ho capito era un amante che non voleva altro ruolo che quello, se no avresti visto un cavallo bianco e lui sopra con il mantello azzurro.
E non mi sembra sia stato così.
Anzi.
Ti ha parlato forte e chiaro.
E forse si. Ti vuole anche molto bene tanto da allontanarti con il suo silenzio. La cosa più sensata.
 Perche deve avere capito che tu lo ami. Ma lui non ti ha mai detto ti amo.
Non ti ha illusa. Ti ha detto ti voglio bene. E non è amore.
Sei tu forse che hai travisato certe cose.

Credo io


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla sera lo posso anche immaginare....ma di prima mattina?


Di prima mattina è una semplice tumescenza peniena del tutto fisiologica!!!! :mrgreen:
C'è chi dà libero sfogo andando a comprare preservativi di prima mattina e sperando magari di trovare una donzella che stacchi dal lavoro notturno e chi magari aspetta di far colazione e che la bandiera cali in autonomia magari guardando l'ultima bolletta!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con mia moglie siamo andati in un sexy shop, l'addetto è stato cortesissimo e ha illustrato tutte le caratteristiche del dildo. "Guarda, toccalo, sembra vero. Questo è fatto di un materiale che sembra pelle". Che poi non abbiamo comprato. Troppo caro.
> Comunque è stato professionale. Nessun commento, nessun giudizio.
> Se tu vendi giocattoli sexy devi essere professionale e comportarti come vendessi televisori al plasma o lavatrici.
> Ovvero, semplici oggetti d'uso.



vorrei far notare che Tubarao ha parlato di un vibratore e delle sue vicissitudini
Danny di un dildo, sono come è universalmente noto, due diversi oggetti.



comunque carissimo Danny, sul web c'è una vasta panoramica di "oggettistica"
sedetevi con calma, valutate e scegliete e clickate. senza entrare in quei luoghi di perdizione
e anche di sputtanamento, a certe condizioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di prima mattina è una semplice tumescenza peniena del tutto fisiologica!!!! :mrgreen:
> C'è chi dà libero sfogo andando a comprare preservativi di prima mattina e sperando magari di trovare una donzella che stacchi dal lavoro notturno e chi magari aspetta di far colazione e che la bandiera cali in autonomia magari guardando l'ultima bolletta!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ah ah ah ah in effetti le bollette per far calare la libido sono azzeccate


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri.



Dovremmo imparare a dire ti amo soltanto quando diventeremo vecchi. sperando di raggiungere quella capacità di poter capire il significato del "ti amo". 
E, dovrebbero inventare una nuova parola che raccolga il significato del ti amo in qualcosa di simile ma che nel significato raggruppi anche il senso della giovinezza del termine nuovo, non nuovo nel senso del termine, ma di giovane e incapace di sapere cos'è l'amore.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> vorrei far notare che Tubarao ha parlato di un vibratore e delle sue vicissitudini
> Danny di un dildo, sono come è universalmente noto, due diversi oggetti.
> 
> 
> ...



Il vibratore già ce l'abbiamo.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Marzo 2014)

perche parlate di vibrations??


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di prima mattina è una semplice tumescenza peniena del tutto fisiologica!!!! :mrgreen:
> C'è chi dà libero sfogo andando a comprare preservativi di prima mattina e sperando magari di trovare una donzella che stacchi dal lavoro notturno e chi magari aspetta di far colazione e che la bandiera cali in autonomia magari guardando l'ultima bolletta!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non è che magari si va in farmacia quando si ha tempo?
Mattina, sera... 
Cioè... una scatola non la finisci in giornata.
Almeno io non ci riesco.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche parlate di vibrations??



Perché... me lo son dimenticato.
No, si è passati da una lettera mielosa d'amore all'acquisto dei preservativi in farmacia, qualcuno ha detto "Ma voi il vibratore invece"... tra dieci pagine credo si discuterà delle qualità delle mele al supermercato o dell'ultimo Iphone.
Ma questo stile (Palo&Frasca) lo trovo molto simpatico. Almeno quando non ci sono drammi in corso.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché... me lo son dimenticato.
> No, si è passati da una lettera mielosa d'amore all'acquisto dei preservativi in farmacia, qualcuno ha detto "Ma voi il vibratore invece"... tra dieci pagine credo si discuterà delle qualità delle mele al supermercato o dell'ultimo Iphone.
> Ma questo stile (Palo&Frasca) lo trovo molto simpatico. Almeno quando non ci sono drammi in corso.



ahahahah ok ok.....roger ricevuto, roger passo


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il vibratore già ce l'abbiamo.



e come direbbero gli ultras:

*"VI VOGLIAMO_COSI' !!"*


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che magari si va in farmacia quando si ha tempo?
> Mattina, sera...
> Cioè... una scatola non la finisci in giornata.
> Almeno io non ci riesco.


Il brutto è quando quella che hai tampinato per tutta la serata acconsente di venire a casa tua e pensi:

Oddio non c'ho i preservativi.
Oddio so le quattro de notte..
Oddio c'è solo la macchinetta automatica.
Oddio c'ho solo 50 euro sani.
Oddio la macchinetta è una di quelle che non dà resto.
Oddio perché me sta a guarda co quell'occhi terrorizzati vedendomi co tutte ste scatole di preservativi in mano ?


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il brutto è quando quella che hai tampinato per tutta la serata acconsente di venire a casa tua e pensi:
> 
> Oddio non c'ho i preservativi.
> Oddio so le quattro de notte..
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il brutto è quando quella che hai tampinato per tutta la serata acconsente di venire a casa tua e pensi:
> 
> Oddio non c'ho i preservativi.
> Oddio so le quattro de notte..
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che magari si va in farmacia quando si ha tempo?
> Mattina, sera...
> Cioè... una scatola non la finisci in giornata.
> Almeno io non ci riesco.


Ma che ne so io!? E' Flora che dice che ci sono orde di maschi infoiati che chiedono pure spiegazioni che si mettono in fila ancor prima dell'apertura manco vendessero i biglietti di un concerto o l'ultimo I-Phone, oppure vanno a romperle gli zebedei due minuti prima della chiusura!
I preservativi li compri anche al distributore automatico o semplicemente al supermercato...e al supermercato ci vai per forza se vuoi campare...
A meno che la questione non sia relativa al fatto che hanno una relazione ufficiale in cui la lei prende la pillola o chissà cos'altro e sarebbe quanto meno imbarazzante per lui dover giustificare perchè insieme alle fette biscottate e l'insalata vuol prendere pure i preservativi dato che la spesa la fanno sempre insieme il sabato pomeriggio!


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho letto solo le prime due pagine. E questa la premessa.
> Capisco perchè la lettera a distanza di cosi tanto tempo.
> Sono le parole non dette, che devono essere buttate fuori.
> È come disintossicarsi o cercare di provarci.
> ...



verde mio....


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il brutto è quando quella che hai tampinato per tutta la serata acconsente di venire a casa tua e pensi:
> 
> Oddio non c'ho i preservativi.
> Oddio so le quattro de notte..
> ...


questo perchè la maggior parte dei maschietti non è mai attrezzata


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che ne so io!? E' Flora che dice che ci sono orde di maschi infoiati che chiedono pure spiegazioni che si mettono in fila ancor prima dell'apertura manco vendessero i biglietti di un concerto o l'ultimo I-Phone, oppure vanno a romperle gli zebedei due minuti prima della chiusura!
> I preservativi li compri anche al distributore automatico o semplicemente al supermercato...e al supermercato ci vai per forza se vuoi campare...
> *A meno che la questione non sia relativa al fatto che hanno una relazione ufficiale in cui la lei prende la pillola o chissà cos'altro e sarebbe quanto meno imbarazzante per lui dover giustificare perchè insieme alle fette biscottate e l'insalata vuol prendere pure i preservativi dato che la spesa la fanno sempre insieme il sabato pomeriggio*!


A parte che... ehm. Ma posso far notare che i profilattici del super sono i più scarausi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> questo perchè la maggior parte dei maschietti non è mai attrezzata


Vabbè Simy, ma scadono dopo un po', eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte che... ehm. Ma posso far notare che i profilattici del super sono i più scarausi?


perchè? alla coop hanno la Durex


----------



## Nicka (27 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte che... ehm. Ma posso far notare che i profilattici del super sono i più scarausi?


Vabbè, ma non stiamo a guardare il capello!!! :mrgreen:
Io comunque ho visto gli stessi in farmacia, nei distributori e al super...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vabbè Simy, ma scadono dopo un po', eh?:mrgreen:


:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non stiamo a guardare il capello!!! :mrgreen:
> Io comunque ho visto gli stessi in farmacia, nei distributori e al super...


Pure io.
Ho visto semprecle stesse marche.
E mi diverto di brutto a comprarli, arrivare alla cassa, guardare mattia che già si vergogna come un ladro e cominciare:
Che palle mattia non ci sono quelli con le manine sopra che mi piacciono tanto!!! Vuoi provare questi? E di questi che ne dici?


Eccetera eccetera.
E lui non li compra mai.
Si vergogna come un ladro.
Mah


----------



## lolapal (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il brutto è quando quella che hai tampinato per tutta la serata acconsente di venire a casa tua e pensi:
> 
> Oddio non c'ho i preservativi.
> Oddio so le quattro de notte..
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E se invece ce li aveva lei nella borsetta? :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (27 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io.
> Ho visto semprecle stesse marche.
> E mi diverto di brutto a comprarli, arrivare alla cassa, guardare mattia che già si vergogna come un ladro e cominciare:
> Che palle mattia non ci sono quelli con le manine sopra che mi piacciono tanto!!! Vuoi provare questi? E di questi che ne dici?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poverino Mattia, però...


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E se invece ce li aveva lei nella borsetta? :mrgreen:


Io sempre avuti. Non ho mai demandato e infatti...la maggior parte voleva farlo senza.
"Tanto prendi la pillola"


Madonna....


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> "SALVAMI"...era questo che ti avevo scritto nell'ultimo messaggio che ti ho mandato;una sola semplice parola ma racchiudeva tutto,tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno e che cercavo in te;volevo solo questo in quel momento,volevo essere salvata da tutto cio' che stavo vivendo,da quello che mi circondava,da quello che stava per accadere,dal mio tormento interno..chiedevo "solo"questo.Ti ho aspettato invano come è sempre stato,ho aspettato una tua chiamata per ore,giorni,mesi,ma,come è sempre stato,non è mai arrivata.Tu mi hai sempre detto che io ho scelto per entrambi la vita che dovevamo vivere,e non ti rendevi conto che la mia vita,quella che vivo,è il riflesso di cio' che tu hai deciso di fare di noi,delle tue azioni,delle tue lunghe assenze,dei tuoi assordanti silenzi,dei tuoi "ti voglio bene" o "ti amo" mai detti,delle parole che andavano dette e dei gesti che andavano fatti.Tu,io,noi,le nostre vite sono la conseguenza di tutto cio';se non fossi stato cosi' pazzo da cercarmi per una notte e sparire per mesi,forse avrei imparato a fidarmi di te,perchè non puoi farci niente,la natura è questa;ci spinge a sposare le persone di cui ci fidiamo,quelle che ci danno sicurezza e tranquillita',quelle su cui possiamo contare sempre,e non a volte si e altre no,quelle che non hanno paura a dirti "ti amo" semplicemente perchè è cosi' e non c'è bisogno di tenerlo per loro.Amore,cercavo questo da te,ma forse lo cercavo nella persona piu' sbagliata di questo mondo,perchè l'amore non si deve chiedere,l'amore si deve dare e basta,anche se crediamo che la persona è sbagliata o il momento in cui lo viviamo ad essere sbagliato;avresti dovuto darmelo senza pensare alla ragione,perchè l'amore con la ragione non ci va daccordo e mai ci andra'.Oggi ti scrivo tutto questo perchè stamattina mi sono svegliata col tuo pensiero in testa;forse ci è entrato stanotte,mentre dormivo,nei miei sogni;forse stanotte quel sogno voleva dirmi che la parola "FINE",,quella parola da tempo in attesa di essere utilizzata,non voleva,non poteva piu' aspettare,voleva volare da noi,a chiudere e sigillare tutto questo,quello che è stato,quello che poteva essere,quello che non è mai accaduto,perchè il tempo continua a scorrere e spinge tutto,anche questa parola per troppo tempo lasciata in un angolo del nostro cuore,che non abbiamo mai voluto considerare perchè in cuor nostro pensavamo che tutto fosse possibile..e in effetti tutto è possibile,ma solo se lo vogliamo veramente.E' incredibile come riesca ancora,dopo tanti anni,a star male per te,per qualcuno che non ho mai vissuto davvero,pienamente,che non posso dire di conoscere,perche a conti fatti ino non so niente di te;io ti conosco per quello che mi davi la notte,quando ci incontravamo come due ladri,di nascosto dal mondo,e come un ladro sente il bisogno irrefrenabile di appropiarsi di qualcosa non suo,anche noi sentivamo il desiderio di appropiarci di qualcosa che non era nostro.Per te sono stata anche questo,una ladra,una ladra dei miei sogni,della mia voglia di vivere,della mia felicita',ma la cosa peggiore è che sono stata la ladra di me stessa.Non voglio piu' soffrire;cerco qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene quando sto con lui,che riesca a strapparmi un sorriso quando mi vede triste,che splora la mia mente e ascolta la mia vita senza che io gli chieda di farlo,ma solo perchè gli va di capire come sono,capire perchè un attimo rido e l'attimo dopo piango.Ho giustificato il tuo ultimo,ennesimo allontanamento pensando che tu lo facessi per il mio bene ma *se tu vuoi davvero bene a qualcuno non lo allontani da te,ma in un modo o nell'altro cerchi di stargli vicino,perchè averlo accanto a te è sempre meglio che non averlo,non vederlo,non toccarlo;respirare insieme l'aria della vita...se vuoi bene a una persona dimentichi il resto e fai solo questo...respiri*.


Non sempre sai....?A volte cle persone si allontanano pur amando.
Perchè?
Perchè è meglio per se stessi e per l'altro, perchè il bene non supera qualsiasi cosa. 
L'amore non è per tutti quella bacchetta magica che da la forza per affrontare ogni difficoltà, ogni problema, ogni paura. 
Le persone sono diverse l'una dall'altra e vivono i sentimenti in modo diverso. 
Io chiesi "Aiutami" . 
Forse ci hanno aiutate e salvate allo stesso modo, per quanto squallido, vigliacco e ipocrita possa sembrare ed essere. 
Vai avanti con la tua vita... Ci saranno sogni, intere nottate e momenti in cui, persino sola davanti al tuo armadio, scegliendo tra i vestiti la mattina ti ritroverai con il nodo alla gola sfiorandone uno per sbaglio e rivivendo uno dei momenti insieme... 
Ma tu vai avanti. 
Un giorno, potrai guardarti indietro.... e renderti conto che non importa quanto tempo ci sia voluto... e quanto tu abbia sofferto... e quale modo lui abbia scelto per farlo... 
Ma ti ha salvata. 
Non è importante la ragione per cui lui non ha saputo o voluto darti ciò che avresti voluto.
Credimi.. non è importante e nella realtà delle cose..non cambia nulla. 


Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sempre avuti. Non ho mai demandato e infatti...la maggior parte voleva farlo senza.
> "Tanto prendi la pillola"
> 
> 
> Madonna....


:unhappy: triste verità


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E se invece ce li aveva lei nella borsetta? :mrgreen:


Risparmiavo 50 euro di preservativi, ma non ce li aveva lei nella borsetta


----------



## Caciottina (27 Marzo 2014)

io non li ho mai avuti. li hanno sempre avuti gli altri.
l unico che non era preparato quella sera fu proprio Quelo.
la prima volta che l ho visto, il primo goirno che l ho conosciuto ....abbiamo pasato la giornata insieme e poi .....
non li aveva ma qui gli off licence sono aperti spesso fino alle 2 di notte e molti li vendono....sicche.....
non ci siamo mai piu lasciati 
cacchio effettivamente poteva anche essere una bella scopata e basta....invece stiamo insieme dal primo giorno di conoscienza.
amore.


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non sempre sai....?A volte cle persone si allontanano pur amando.
> Perchè?
> Perchè è meglio per se stessi e per l'altro, perchè il bene non supera qualsiasi cosa.
> L'amore non è per tutti quella bacchetta magica che da la forza per affrontare ogni difficoltà, ogni problema, ogni paura.
> ...





Calipso credo che le posizioni non siano incompatibili. Parlo per vita vissuta (anzi, "vivenda"). Ci si allontana solo dopo aver provato di tutto, ma se prima non provi a star vicino ad una persona, a quella persona rimane il dubbio che forse per te non valeva la pena fare il minimo sforzo per starle vicina.

E' proprio quello che sto vivendo io. Ho dato e sto cercardo di fare di tutto per cercare di voler bene ad una persona che invece, al minimo sussulto, al minimo senso di colpa gira le spalle e si allontana per settimane.
Come posso pensare che lei, possa volermi tanto bene quanto gliene voglio io se poi non vedo nei suoi comportamenti il minimo "sforzo" (brutta parola, lo so, ma rende) per viverci?
Forse a questo tipo di delusione l'amica si riferisce.....ed è una delusione difficile a passare


----------



## lolapal (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Risparmiavo 50 euro di preservativi, ma non ce li aveva lei nella borsetta


Si vede che non frequenti le donne giuste...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Si vede che non frequenti le donne giuste...


:risata:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2014)

Ammetto che non ho profilattici in borsetta.
Però diamine... appunto che ci stanno profilattici di 10 tipi diversi, che ne so io quale preferisce l'eventuale tizio?
E se non li ha, vuol dire che non si fa, selezione naturale... mica posso avere l'espositore pronto in camera...

Mi sono abituata ad annunciare, molto poco romanticamente ma molto praticamente: "li porti tu?"

Riammetto che è da un sacco che non mi capita, vabbè


----------



## lolapal (27 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che non ho profilattici in borsetta.
> Però diamine... appunto che ci stanno profilattici di 10 tipi diversi, che ne so io quale preferisce l'eventuale tizio?
> E se non li ha, vuol dire che non si fa, selezione naturale... mica posso avere l'espositore pronto in camera...
> 
> ...


Essere schietti è una buona cosa, secondo me. :mrgreen:

Io li porterei, forse per una sorta di diffidenza innata, ma anche perché ho i miei problemini dermatologici... :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Calipso credo che le posizioni non siano incompatibili. Parlo per vita vissuta (anzi, "vivenda"). Ci si allontana solo dopo aver provato di tutto, ma se prima non provi a star vicino ad una persona, *a quella persona rimane il dubbio che forse per te non valeva la pena fare il minimo sforzo per starle vicina.
> 
> *E' proprio quello che sto vivendo io. *Ho dato e sto cercardo di fare di tutto per cercare di voler bene ad una persona che invece, al minimo sussulto, al minimo senso di colpa gira le spalle e si allontana per settimane.
> Come posso pensare che lei, possa volermi tanto bene quanto gliene voglio io se poi non vedo nei suoi comportamenti il minimo "sforzo" (brutta parola, lo so, ma rende) per viverci?
> *Forse a questo tipo di delusione l'amica si riferisce.....ed è una delusione difficile a passare


Ti capisco molto bene..... 
e ci sono passata anche io.... 

Sinceramente, ripeto, non credo che sia una questione di  sentimento ... Ma piuttosto della capacità di affrontarlo e affrontare le conseguenze che un sentimento di un certo tipo comporta...
Con questo non sto giustificando.. anzi, tutt'altro... io reputo "inferiori",passami il termine,... quelle persone che non hanno la capacità di vivere con intensità e completezza la vita, rischi compresi.
Detto questo... si sta malissimo quando si è nella parte di chi le prova tutte...Ma quando riesci a interiorizzare che il problema non è l'intensità di un sentimento ma banalmente la capacità di saper viverlo in un certo modo o l'incapacità di farlo.. La persona per la quale tanto hai sofferto assume un volto diverso... Il che non significa smettere di pensarci o di soffrire... Ma almeno per me, è significato smettere di logorarmi..e questo mi ha permesso di alzare la testa... La premessa, va da se... è che si tratti di una relazione vera e propria  e non di un rapporto di sesso fine a se stesso (almeno da una delle due parti)... E sinceramente, io credo che molto spesso nei tradimenti duraturi, intendo propriamente relazioni parallele, difficilmente si possa limitare tutto all'aspetto sessuale... 

Spero di non essere stata troppo criptica...


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ti capisco molto bene.....
> e ci sono passata anche io....
> 
> Sinceramente, ripeto, non credo che sia una questione di sentimento ... Ma piuttosto della capacità di affrontarlo e affrontare le conseguenze che un sentimento di un certo tipo comporta...
> ...


Mi interessa il tuo punto di vista, soprattutto xche femminile. 
Io sto impazzendo, nel vero senso della parola.
Mi scrive cose bellissime, ma poi.....sembra quasi ci sia una dissociazione con i comportamenti
L'antefatto è che lei è stata "tanata" dal marito, e questo la blocca ogni oltre limite a viversela liberamente, pero' devo dire che questa sua "stitichezza" emozionale ce l'aveva anche prima.....
Il risultato (che credo avrai provato anche tu) è il reciproco sentimento di colpa nel non offrire all'altro cio' che l'altro vuole (piu' calore o piu' razionalità, a seconda dei punti di vista).
Tu come fai a vivere un rapporto del genere? Come fai a non sentirti meno amata di quanto ami?

Sul neretto.....beh, pur vivendoci molto non abbiamo occasioni, quindi è certamente un rapporto che non si basa su quello. Il che rende tutto piu' viscerale, profondo, sentito...e di difficile soluzione!!!


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Mi interessa il tuo punto di vista, soprattutto xche femminile.
> Io sto impazzendo, nel vero senso della parola.
> Mi scrive cose bellissime, ma poi.....sembra quasi ci sia una dissociazione con i comportamenti
> L'antefatto è che lei è stata "tanata" dal marito, e questo la blocca ogni oltre limite a viversela liberamente, pero' devo dire che questa sua "stitichezza" emozionale ce l'aveva anche prima.....
> ...



Il mio rapporto è durato circa 3 anni e mezzo. 
Per il primo anno mi sono sentita amatissima nonostante la situazione....(paradossale... senza un matrimonio nè una convivenza di mezzo)
Il resto del tempo ho vissuto in una sorta di limbo alternando speranze vane dettate da euforie momentanee a momenti di dolorosa consapevolezza che nulla sarebbe mai cambiato veramente.
In tutto questo ho rovinato un rapporto che poteva essere il mio futuro e mi sono quasi ammalata seriamente. 
Ad oggi sono 4 mesi che non ho sue notizie. E' il nostro allontanamento più duraturo senza sbavature. 
Finalmente ho ricominciato a vivere oltre che a sorridere davvero...
Non so se sono la persona giusta con la quale parlare..... 
Dipende da cosa vuoi davvero sentirti dire....


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Il mio rapporto è durato circa 3 anni e mezzo.
> Per il primo anno mi sono sentita amatissima nonostante la situazione....(paradossale... senza un matrimonio nè una convivenza di mezzo)
> Il resto del tempo ho vissuto in una sorta di *limbo alternando speranze vane dettate da euforie momentanee a momenti di dolorosa consapevolezza che nulla sarebbe mai cambiato veramente*.
> In tutto questo ho rovinato un rapporto che poteva essere il mio futuro e mi sono quasi ammalata seriamente.
> ...



Sono nella fase del neretto! La cosa piu incredibile è che mi guardo indietro negli ultimi due anni e mi accorgo di quante premure io abbia avuto per lei, anche i piu' piccoli particolari erano e sono per me importanti per volerla far sentire al centro delle attenzioni...mentre per lei è tutto "scontato", non so come spiegarlo

E quindi ecco che mi rendo conto di essermi entusiasmato anche solo per gesti che io nei suoi confronti faccio giornalmente, e che lei apprezza...ma che poco ricambia. E' come se avesse una frigidità emozionale che non le consente di vivere con entusiasmo il noi (anche se ovviamente sarebbe desiderosa di farlo)

Mi parli di allontanamenti? Ne ho subito a decine, sempre piu' frequenti. Ma con me sempre disponibile alle riaperture. Adesso sono due settimane che non ci vediamo...anche se incontrandoci ci salutiamo da lontano.

Cosa voglio sentirmi dire? Come ne sei uscita! Perchè io le voglio un bene dell'anima, ma non posso barattare il mio equilibrio emotivo e nervoso per pochi momenti di serena felicità. 
Alcune persone (lei per esempio) riescono a disconnettere i trasmettitori delle emozioni, continuando a vivere una vita normale e sorridendo come se nulla fosse.....altre (come me) vivono gli allontanamenti come lutti definitivi, una vera tortura dell'anima!! 

Tu riesci a non pensarlo piu', a non desiderarne la voce, la presenza, lo sguardo?

E soprattutto, dopo 4 mesi...ti senti fuori pericolo?


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sono nella fase del neretto! La cosa piu incredibile è che mi guardo indietro negli ultimi due anni e mi accorgo di quante premure io abbia avuto per lei, anche i piu' piccoli particolari erano e sono per me importanti per volerla far sentire al centro delle attenzioni...mentre per lei è tutto "scontato", non so come spiegarlo
> 
> E quindi ecco che mi rendo conto di essermi entusiasmato anche solo per gesti che io nei suoi confronti faccio giornalmente, e che lei apprezza...ma che poco ricambia. E' come se avesse una frigidità emozionale che non le consente di vivere con entusiasmo il noi (anche se ovviamente sarebbe desiderosa di farlo)
> 
> ...



Allora  andiamo in ordine di neretto...

1) con la forza della disperazione.. ad un certo punto mi sono resa conto che nessuno valeva la pena che io mi riducessi in quel modo... e lui mi ha dato una grossa mano deludendomi del tutto tanto da stancarmi persino di soffrire.
2) Ovvio che no.....Ci penso molto spesso anche più volte durante la giornata....desidererei la sua voce a volte.. ma non la sua presenza o il suo sguardo... Mi ha ferita troppo... in questo momento non riuscirei nemmeno a farmi toccare......
da lui.... non parliamo di toccarlo io.... 
3) Non sono affatto fuori pericolo... Ma certamente se sono ancora legata a qualcosa è all'idea che avevo di lui... non certamente a lui...


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Allora  andiamo in ordine di neretto...
> 
> 1) con la forza della disperazione.. ad un certo punto mi sono resa conto che nessuno valeva la pena che io mi riducessi in quel modo... e lui mi ha dato una grossa mano deludendomi del tutto tanto da stancarmi persino di soffrire.
> 2) Ovvio che no.....Ci penso molto spesso anche più volte durante la giornata....desidererei la sua voce a volte.. ma non la sua presenza o il suo sguardo... Mi ha ferita troppo... in questo momento non riuscirei nemmeno a farmi toccare......
> ...



Sul punto 1)  che dire.....la disperazione comincia ad essere ben presente, la delusione idem.
Sul punto 2) sono anni luce da te. Io mi rendo conto che lei è l'ultimo pensiero della sera, il primo della mattina, il piu' frequente della giornata (e spesso della nottata). La cerco tra la gente nella speranza di incontrarla, frequento alcuni posti a determinati orari anche solo per vederla da lontano. Diciamo che sono immerso in un masochismo mistico!!!!!! 
.....e io, forse proprio perchè fatto troppo poco, toccherei e mi farei toccare...!!! 
Sul punto 3) Per me è stata l'amica per eccellenza per oltre 10 anni. Il paradosso è che 3 anni fa mi avessero detto che mi sarei trovato in tale fango, avrei saputo di poter contare proprio sui suoi consigli....mi manca quasi piu come amica e non so come abbiamo fatto a rovinare tutto!!

Ci piacerebbe riuscire a riprendere le dovute distanze, a ritornare amici che si vogliono "solo" bene, ma è difficile. Non vorremmo perderci, e sarei disposto pure a tornare quello che eravamo pur di non perderla......ma non ci riesco, è come se fossimo due calamite: o lontani (e morti dentro) o attaccati (veleno l'uno per l'altro)


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sul punto 1) che dire.....la disperazione comincia ad essere ben presente, la delusione idem.
> Sul punto 2) sono anni luce da te. Io mi rendo conto che lei è l'ultimo pensiero della sera, il primo della mattina, il piu' frequente della giornata (e spesso della nottata). La cerco tra la gente nella speranza di incontrarla, frequento alcuni posti a determinati orari anche solo per vederla da lontano. Diciamo che sono immerso in un masochismo mistico!!!!!!
> .....e io, forse proprio perchè fatto troppo poco, toccherei e mi farei toccare...!!!
> Sul punto 3) *Per me è stata l'amica per eccellenza per oltre 10 anni*. Il paradosso è che 3 anni fa mi avessero detto che mi sarei trovato in tale fango, avrei saputo di poter contare proprio sui suoi consigli....mi manca quasi piu come amica e non so come abbiamo fatto a rovinare tutto!!
> ...



e ma ciumbia! come ci sei finito in sto pantano??


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che non ho profilattici in borsetta.
> Però diamine... appunto che ci stanno profilattici di 10 tipi diversi, che ne so io quale preferisce l'eventuale tizio?
> E se non li ha, vuol dire che non si fa, selezione naturale...* mica posso avere l'espositore pronto in camera...*
> 
> ...



A mia figlia quando è partita per l'Erasmus le amiche hanno regalato un cofanetto pieno di preservativi alla frutta, ho riso tanto, ne avesse usato anche solo uno!  Riportati tutti a casa e sono ancora in vetrinetta in camera sua.


Riuscirà a farli scadere.

Mentre qui al mare ne ho trovati in vari cassetti, lo scorso anno a novembre hanno festeggiato qui l'altra figlia ed amici, allegria!
Mio marito ha avuto il coraggio di brontolare, gli ho risposto che da qualcuno avrà pur preso, è stato zitto!


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> e ma ciumbia! come ci sei finito in sto pantano??


ce lo chiediamo anche noi.
Troppa sintonia, troppe assonanze, gran feeling....e la frittata è servita!
Ed è una frittata delle peggiori, perchè per noi non è proprio la classica "botta e via", proprio per i motivi che ti ho detto.

pantano moooooolto profondo e situazione di difficile soluzione


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ce lo chiediamo anche noi.
> Troppa sintonia, troppe assonanze, gran feeling....e la frittata è servita!
> Ed è una frittata delle peggiori, perchè per noi non è proprio la classica "botta e via", proprio per i motivi che ti ho detto.
> 
> pantano moooooolto profondo e situazione di difficile soluzione



Lei è sposata?

Provare a tornare amici è difficile se si è andati oltre.


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lei è sposata?
> 
> Provare a tornare amici è difficile se si è andati oltre.


entrambi


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> entrambi



Tu cosa desidereresti  da lei?


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> entrambi



scusa e tua moglie? tu sei qua che pensi a cosa pensa lei... ma pensare a cosa pensi tu?..mi sembrerebbe più utile


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> scusa e tua moglie? tu sei qua che pensi a cosa pensa lei... ma pensare a cosa pensi tu?..mi sembrerebbe più utile





disincantata ha detto:


> Tu cosa desidereresti da lei?






non sa. Razionalmente penso che vorrei recuperare l'amicizia, o salvare almeno quella.
Questo razionalmente
Poi emotivamente è tutto un altro discorso....


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> non sa. Razionalmente penso che vorrei recuperare l'amicizia, o salvare almeno quella.
> Questo razionalmente
> Poi emotivamente è tutto un altro discorso....


c'ho pensato....non perderla a qualsiasi condizione, anche a rinunciare alla parte di passione che ci sarebbe potuta essere, ma non perderla, disponibile a qualsiasi tipo di compromesso. Amici o conoscenti che sia, ma la sua indifferenza mi ucciderebbe


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> c'ho pensato....non perderla a qualsiasi condizione, anche a rinunciare alla parte di passione che ci sarebbe potuta essere, ma non perderla, disponibile a qualsiasi tipo di compromesso. Amici o conoscenti che sia, ma la sua indifferenza mi ucciderebbe



Hai provato a parlargliene?

Se è  sposata  non dovrebbe essere un sacrificio enorme pure per lei restare amici, solo grandi amici. Se lo siete stati per anni uno sforzo per dimenticare la parentesi ci sta.


----------



## Calipso (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> non sa. Razionalmente penso che vorrei recuperare l'amicizia, o salvare almeno quella.
> Questo razionalmente
> Poi emotivamente è tutto un altro discorso....


Eh... secondo me una volta che si è "switchato" è mooolto difficile tornare indietro... almeno in queste condizioni... io, visto l'atteggiamento di lei cercherei di rientrare nei ranghi... ed eviterei i contatti... almeno per il momento...
Anche perchè non mi sembra che viviate la cosa con lo stesso trasporto.. (da quello che sembra almeno)...
Ergo se hai a che fare con una persona "fredda".... è meglio che ti rassegni... non cambierà mai, secondo la mia esperienza...
Nel mio caso lui perdeva peso a vista d'occhio ma di fatto è sempre stato molto più razionale e lucido di me... e chi ne è uscita con l'aver perso tutto sono io... 
Lui sembra a almeno da quel che so, non abbia perso nulla, eccetto me ovviamente. 
Altra cosa.. di solito le persone molto controllate e con la mania del controllo sono affascinate dai sentimenti e dalle passioni ..ma... bada bene spesso non riescono a gestire chi è tanto diverso da loro.. in qualche modo li spaventa....di solito scelgono creature più simili cui star vicino sul lungo periodo...


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai provato a parlargliene?
> 
> Se è sposata non dovrebbe essere un sacrificio enorme pure per lei restare amici, solo grandi amici. Se lo siete stati per anni uno sforzo per dimenticare la parentesi ci sta.


certo, il problema è mantenere le distanze. A freddo, quando siamo lontani, entrambi soffriamo la lontanaza, entrambi siamo d'accordo nel rimanere amici....ma quando ci avviciniamo e il feeling emerge, è difficile non cercare l'abbraccio. E' difficile spiegarlo, ma ti assicuro che non è solo desiderio di passione, anzi, tutt'altro vista l'esiguità ..... 

E forse proprio questa sintonia che va al di là della passione che spaventa...


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> certo, il problema è mantenere le distanze. A freddo, quando siamo lontani, entrambi soffriamo la lontanaza, entrambi siamo d'accordo nel rimanere amici....ma quando ci avviciniamo e il feeling emerge, è difficile non *cercare l'abbraccio. *E' difficile spiegarlo, ma ti assicuro che non è solo desiderio di passione, anzi, tutt'altro vista l'esiguità .....
> 
> E forse proprio questa sintonia che va al di là della passione che spaventa...



No, lo capisco eccome, l'importante è essere in due a desiderare, non potendo avere altro,  solo l'amicizia, capisco sia difficile, dopo che si  è provato altro, ma un solo abbraccio se desiderato fa molto molto bene. Anche solo un bacio sulla guancia, un caffè preso insieme, una telefonata per sapere come stai. In due però, altrimenti è dura.

Ho avuto una collega, una vita fa, che si era innamorata ricambiata di uno sposato, solo che lei non voleva assolutamente una relazione con lui, ne da separato ne clandestina, quindi si è sposata con il suo attuale marito, non amato, ed ha continuato fino alla morte dell'altro, a vederlo ogni tanto per due parole e un abbraccio, per una vita.

Io non ci sarei riuscita.


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Eh... secondo me una volta che si è "switchato" è mooolto difficile tornare indietro... almeno in queste condizioni... io, visto l'atteggiamento di lei cercherei di rientrare nei ranghi... ed eviterei i contatti... almeno per il momento...
> Anche perchè non mi sembra che viviate la cosa con lo stesso trasporto.. (da quello che sembra almeno)...
> Ergo se hai a che fare con una persona "fredda".... è meglio che ti rassegni... *non cambierà mai,* secondo la mia esperienza...
> Nel mio caso lui perdeva peso a vista d'occhio ma di fatto è sempre stato molto più razionale e lucido di me... *e chi ne è uscita con l'aver perso tutto sono io...
> ...



Calipso sei una maga?
so dentro di me anche io che non cambierà mai, e so per certo che chi soffrirà come un cane perdendo tutta la lucidità (cosa che sta già avvenendo) saro' solo e solamente io. Il suo maledetto razionale autocontrollo riuscirà a farle minimizzare la perdita derubricandola ad un incidente di percorso .... e sta cosa non sai come mi fa rodere il fegato.....io a soffrire e lei a giocare a tennis con le amiche come se niente fosse, ridendo e scherzando
Ultimo neretto.... ....hai detto cose che non ho mai ammesso a me stesso, ma mi sa che hai ragione. E infatti il marito che ha saputo della sua infedeltà (ma che ovviamente non sa del proseguimento) è freddo come lei al punto di non lasciarla..... ma anzi tenendosela nonostante ne percepisca la "lontananza" (anche per lei il feeling tra noi ha effetti sulla normalità)
Lei ha scelto il marito, la famiglia i figli (e forse è meglio che la scelta l'abbia fatta lei e in questa direzione)......voi donne riuscite ad essere maledettamente pratiche !!!


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, lo capisco eccome, l'importante è essere in due a desiderare, non potendo avere altro, solo l'amicizia, capisco sia difficile, dopo che si è provato altro, ma un solo abbraccio se desiderato fa molto molto bene. Anche solo un bacio sulla guancia, un caffè preso insieme, una telefonata per sapere come stai. In due però, altrimenti è dura.
> 
> Ho avuto una collega, una vita fa, che si era innamorata ricambiata di uno sposato, solo che lei non voleva assolutamente una relazione con lui, ne da separato ne clandestina, quindi si è sposata con il suo attuale marito, non amato, ed ha continuato fino alla morte dell'altro, a vederlo ogni tanto per due parole e un abbraccio, per una vita.
> 
> Io non ci sarei riuscita.


il passaggio è difficile. Per ora ci siamo allontanati. Ma so che è dura anche per lei
Non so se è il caso di fare lo switch dopo un periodo di allontanamento oppure no
Da donna, che consigli?


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> il passaggio è difficile. Per ora ci siamo allontanati. Ma so che è dura anche per lei
> Non so se è il caso di fare lo switch dopo un periodo di allontanamento oppure no
> Da donna, che consigli?



La questione  si è complicata dal fatto che il marito ha saputo.

Se non lo sapesse sarebbe più facile restare amici, a questo punto dipende da lei, al suo posto, avendo deciso di restare in famiglia, eviterei, per rispetto al marito che sa e se la tiene.

Peccato davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete mai dovuto comprare un vibratore ?


No,altro si :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, a me è successo esattamente il contrario.
> Avevo 17 anni. Nella nostra comitiva c'erano due gemelle che avrebbe fatto il compleanno entro pochi giorni, oltre al regalo vero e proprio a qualcuno venne l'idea di regalare loro un vibratore di quelli a doppia cappella.
> Una mattina un mio amico ed io facemmo sega a scuola e con l'occasione andammo a comprare sto vibratore.
> Andammo nell'allora unico e solo sexy shop di Roma, mi ricordo che stava a Ottaviano.
> ...


Beata e ingenua gioventù


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La questione si è complicata dal fatto che il marito ha saputo.
> 
> Se non lo sapesse sarebbe più facile restare amici, a questo punto dipende da lei, al suo posto, avendo deciso di restare in famiglia, *eviterei*, per rispetto al marito che sa e se la tiene.
> 
> Peccato davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il brutto è quando quella che hai tampinato per tutta la serata acconsente di venire a casa tua e pensi:
> 
> Oddio non c'ho i preservativi.
> Oddio so le quattro de notte..
> ...


chiamerà rinforzi eventualmente :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> questo perchè la maggior parte dei maschietti non è mai attrezzata


Si vero mi è capitato


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ti capisco molto bene.....
> e ci sono passata anche io....
> 
> Sinceramente, ripeto, non credo che sia una questione di  sentimento ... Ma piuttosto della capacità di affrontarlo e affrontare le conseguenze che un sentimento di un certo tipo comporta...
> ...


Non sono inferiori ma diverse e si comunque non sanno amare


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sono inferiori ma diverse e si *comunque non sanno amare*


e' un limite che ha ammesso anche lei di avere. E' difficile amare queste persone. Diciamo che le si ama "a perdere" 

Calipso aveva uato il virgolettato perche lo considera un limite per entrambi....un po come la frigidità di alcune donne è spesso la condanna del piacere per entrambi


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> e' un limite che ha ammesso anche lei di avere. E' difficile amare queste persone. Diciamo che le si ama "a perdere"
> 
> Calipso aveva uato il virgolettato perche lo considera un limite per entrambi....un po come la frigidità di alcune donne è spesso la condanna del piacere per entrambi


Hai ragione bisognerebbe amarle a perdere io non ci sono riuscita :smile: Peraltro credo che la mia capacità di amare alla fine lo avesse messo in difficoltà e da qui il reciproco allontanamento


----------



## Etrusco (27 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione bisognerebbe amarle a perdere io non ci sono riuscita :smile: Peraltro credo che la mia capacità di amare alla fine lo avesse messo in difficoltà e da qui il reciproco allontanamento



Forse sono persone che hanno bisogno di avere persone altrettanto "distaccate". 
Riprendendo le parole della "maga" Calipso "...di solito le persone molto controllate e con la mania del controllo sono affascinate dai sentimenti e dalle passioni ..ma... bada bene spesso non riescono a gestire chi è tanto diverso da loro.. in qualche modo li spaventa....di solito scelgono creature più simili cui star vicino sul lungo periodo..."

E devo dire che forse è anche la mia fortuna che il suo lui sia come lei....


----------



## Calipso (28 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> *Calipso sei una maga?*
> so dentro di me anche io che non cambierà mai, e so per certo che chi soffrirà come un cane perdendo tutta la lucidità (cosa che sta già avvenendo) saro' solo e solamente io. Il suo maledetto razionale autocontrollo riuscirà a farle minimizzare la perdita derubricandola ad un incidente di percorso .... e sta cosa non sai come mi fa rodere il fegato.....io a soffrire e lei a giocare a tennis con le amiche come se niente fosse, ridendo e scherzando
> Ultimo neretto.... ....hai detto cose che non ho mai ammesso a me stesso, ma mi sa che hai ragione. *E infatti il marito che ha saputo della sua infedeltà (ma che ovviamente non sa del proseguimento) è freddo come lei al punto di non lasciarla..... ma anzi tenendosela nonostante ne percepisca la "lontananza"* (anche per lei il feeling tra noi ha effetti sulla normalità)
> Lei ha scelto il marito, la famiglia i figli (e forse è meglio che la scelta l'abbia fatta lei e in questa direzione)......voi donne riuscite ad essere maledettamente pratiche !!!


Primo neretto: me lo chiedono in tanti  ma purtroppo no non lo sono, altrimenti sarei stata più furba e sarei intervenuta prima delle conseguenze disastrose che ho vissuto 
Secondo neretto..... Mi sembra di rileggere la mia storia.....chi si somiglia si piglia....non farti rodere il fegato.... e credimi spesso non tutto quello che luccica è oro e nella vita prima o poi tutti i nodi vengono al pettine.....anche per  i freddi e razionali.... e credimi per loro è più difficile gestire certe cose perché, non sapendo vivere certe emozioni credono di averle metabolizzate e invece poi si ritrovano a farci i conti quando meno se lo aspettano.... non sarà una gran consolazione, ma un po' aiuta....
Tieni duro...:amici:


----------



## Calipso (28 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione bisognerebbe amarle a perdere io non ci sono riuscita :smile: Peraltro credo che *la mia capacità di amare alla fine lo avesse messo in difficoltà* e da qui il reciproco allontanamento




potrebbe essere stato lo stesso anche nel mio caso... in effetti non ci avevo pensato.....


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Eh... secondo me una volta che si è "switchato" è mooolto difficile tornare indietro... almeno in queste condizioni... io, visto l'atteggiamento di lei cercherei di rientrare nei ranghi... ed eviterei i contatti... almeno per il momento...
> Anche perchè non mi sembra che viviate la cosa con lo stesso trasporto.. (da quello che sembra almeno)...
> Ergo se hai a che fare con una persona "fredda".... è meglio che ti rassegni... non cambierà mai, secondo la mia esperienza...
> Nel mio caso lui perdeva peso a vista d'occhio ma di fatto è sempre stato molto più razionale e lucido di me... e chi ne è uscita con l'aver perso tutto sono io...
> ...


Bellissimo intervento.


----------



## Calipso (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Bellissimo intervento.



Grazie Danny, ci è voluto un po' di tempo per focalizzarlo perché è un comportamento molto distante da me...ma la consapevolezza di questo mi ha aiutata a capire e ad accettare.....


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, ci è voluto un po' di tempo per focalizzarlo perché è un comportamento molto distante da me...ma la consapevolezza di questo mi ha aiutata a capire e ad accettare.....


Ci sono alcuni tratti della storia di Etrusco che ricordano la mia storia personale, attuale e passata.
La questione della frigidità sentimentale è molto complessa, e riassumerla con la parola "fredda" riferita a una persona, è limitante nella comprensione di chi abbiamo di fronte.
Non sai quanti anni ho passato a cercare di comprendere mia moglie, da quando era ragazzina fino a questi giorni, per il suo comportamento meno che passionale, incomprensibilmente freddo rispetto ad altre donne.
L'universo di chi gestisce e controlla le emozioni dal di fuori risulta imperscrutabile. Ed è causa nei partner di comportamenti come quelli di Etrusco, che vanno al limite dell'ossessione. 
Ci sono passato anch'io.
Pensando alla storia passata, e mia moglie ragazza a dividersi tra tre ragazzi, credo lei abbia scelto me per la ragione che tu hai indicato. Di sicuro ero il più razionale tra tutti e questa razionalità è rassicurante, potendo essere scambiata per freddezza sentimentale. Cosa che mia moglie per anni ha fatto. 
Nella realtà con mia moglie ho sempre avuto paura di mettermi troppo in gioco. Queste persone apparentemente fredde possono infatti farti molto male, nella gestione delle loro emozioni. E questo può limitare l'espressione delle stesse nei partner, conformandoli alla "freddezza" del soggetto più "frigido".
Nella realtà ognuno di noi ha un bagaglio di emozioni che cela: mia moglie le chiude in un cassetto a doppia mandata. 
Bisogna saperlo aprire. Cosa tutt'altro che facile. E che se non condotta nella maniera corretta può destare il panico e far fuggire la persona.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2014)

*il marito che ha saputo della sua infedeltà (ma che ovviamente non sa del proseguimento) è freddo come lei al punto di non lasciarla...*.. ma anzi tenendosela nonostante ne percepisca la "lontananza" (anche per lei il feeling tra noi ha effetti sulla normalità)
Lei ha scelto il marito, la famiglia i figli (e forse è meglio che la scelta l'abbia fatta lei e in questa direzione)......voi donne riuscite ad essere maledettamente pratiche !!! [/QUOTE]



Uhm... questo è quello che pensi tu, dall'altra parte.
Quello che pensa il marito non puoi saperlo.
Attenzione a giudicare dal di fuori secondo parametri comuni. Non sai cosa può esserci nella testa di una persona.
La stai classificando senza conoscerla.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> potrebbe essere stato lo stesso anche nel mio caso... in effetti non ci avevo pensato.....


Per me risultò chiaro... In realtà se avessi analizzato bene i rapporti con la sua famiglia avrei dovuto capire prima :mrgreen:


----------



## biancoenero (28 Marzo 2014)

Io sto davvero male,perchè non riesco proprio a capirlo e non so se sto soffrendo a senso unico;mi sono umiliata per lui,quante volte l'ho fatto,e mi sono sempre chiesta come stesse lui in quei momenti,quando io ero sola a disperarmi e piangere per lui,quando lo "supplicavo"di vederci o di chiamarmi;almeno una volta nella vita avrei fatto di tutto per essere li' presente,accanto a lui,davanti ai suoi occhi...per vedere la sua reazione,la sua indifferenza,per capire se soffrivo solo io ,se ero sola in quei momenti o se lui stava vivendo la mia stessa sofferenza,se era sincero quando diceva(sempre tramite sms,mai guardandomi negli occhi) che non mi amava e che era tutto sbagliato o se era solo un modo,il piu crudele,per allontanarmi da lui.Il suo pensiero mi accompagna ogni istante,basta una canzone,un immagine,un ricordo per far riaffiorare in me i ricordi piu belli di noi...c' è una canzone che dice che certi amori regalano un emozione per sempre,il nostro amore fa questo,mi regala emozioni di cui non riesco e non voglio privarmi;e purtroppo non riesco a capirlo e giustificarlo,perche' io tifo per l'amore,sto dalla parte di chi pensa che quando si ama lo si fa e basta,senza mezze misure,senza troppi sensi di colpa...l'amore è tutto,ma non una colpa


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Io sto davvero male,perchè non riesco proprio a capirlo e non so se sto soffrendo a senso unico;mi sono umiliata per lui,quante volte l'ho fatto,e mi sono sempre chiesta come stesse lui in quei momenti,quando io ero sola a disperarmi e piangere per lui,quando lo "supplicavo"di vederci o di chiamarmi;almeno una volta nella vita avrei fatto di tutto per essere li' presente,accanto a lui,davanti ai suoi occhi...per vedere la sua reazione,la sua indifferenza,per capire se soffrivo solo io ,se ero sola in quei momenti o se lui stava vivendo la mia stessa sofferenza,se era sincero quando diceva(sempre tramite sms,mai guardandomi negli occhi) che non mi amava e che era tutto sbagliato o se era solo un modo,il piu crudele,per allontanarmi da lui.Il suo pensiero mi accompagna ogni istante,basta una canzone,un immagine,un ricordo per far riaffiorare in me i ricordi piu belli di noi...c' è una canzone che dice che certi amori regalano un emozione per sempre,il nostro amore fa questo,mi regala emozioni di cui non riesco e non voglio privarmi;e purtroppo non riesco a capirlo e giustificarlo,perche' io tifo per l'amore,sto dalla parte di chi pensa che quando si ama lo si fa e basta,senza mezze misure,senza troppi sensi di colpa...l'amore è tutto,ma non una colpa


un consiglio? inizia a smettere di ascoltare ramazzotti


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un consiglio? inizia a smettere di ascoltare ramazzotti


io ultimamente ascolto parecchio tiziano ferro


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Marzo 2014)

Da quel poco che fai trapare sembra in effetti un innamoramento solo da parte tua.
oltretutto si intuisce che sia già parecchio tempo che lui se n'è andato.

Cosa ti fa pensare che potrebbe essere diversamente? Cioè che lui pensi al tuo bene?


----------



## Calipso (28 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni tratti della storia di Etrusco che ricordano la mia storia personale, attuale e passata.
> La questione della frigidità sentimentale è molto complessa, e riassumerla con la parola "fredda" riferita a una persona, è limitante nella comprensione di chi abbiamo di fronte.
> Non sai quanti anni ho passato a cercare di comprendere mia moglie, da quando era ragazzina fino a questi giorni, per il suo comportamento meno che passionale, incomprensibilmente freddo rispetto ad altre donne.
> L'universo di chi gestisce e controlla le emozioni dal di fuori risulta imperscrutabile. Ed è causa nei partner di comportamenti come quelli di Etrusco, che vanno al limite dell'ossessione.
> ...


Credo che a parte tutti gli errori che può aver fatto il mio ex amante, tra noi sia accaduto proprio questo....


----------



## Calipso (28 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me risultò chiaro... In realtà se avessi analizzato bene i rapporti con la sua famiglia avrei dovuto capire prima :mrgreen:



Comunque ragazzi... queste conversazioni hanno messo sale su una ferita ancora aperta.......pensando alle esperienze degli altri si è aperto un vaso di pandora......


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Comunque ragazzi... queste conversazioni hanno messo sale su una ferita ancora aperta.......pensando alle esperienze degli altri si è aperto un vaso di pandora......


Ops mi dispiace


----------



## Calipso (28 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ops mi dispiace


ma figurati... è una ferita che si deve rimarginare... con calma e pazienza....


----------



## Etrusco (29 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *il marito che ha saputo della sua infedeltà (ma che ovviamente non sa del proseguimento) è freddo come lei al punto di non lasciarla...*.. ma anzi tenendosela nonostante ne percepisca la "lontananza" (anche per lei il feeling tra noi ha effetti sulla normalità)
> Lei ha scelto il marito, la famiglia i figli (e forse è meglio che la scelta l'abbia fatta lei e in questa direzione)......voi donne riuscite ad essere maledettamente pratiche !!!




Uhm... questo è quello che pensi tu, dall'altra parte.
Quello che pensa il marito non puoi saperlo.
Attenzione a giudicare dal di fuori secondo parametri comuni. Non sai cosa può esserci nella testa di una persona.
La stai classificando senza conoscerla.[/QUOTE]


Hai ragione, ma sai, anche il semplice fatto di non avermi preso di petto, persino di non averlo detto a mia moglie, rientra in quella che giudico "freddezza". Ma hai ragione nel non giudicare chi non conosci, soprattutto in simili frangenti.
il mio e' solo un gran bisogno di capire ...


----------



## Etrusco (29 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> potrebbe essere stato lo stesso anche nel mio caso... in effetti non ci avevo pensato.....


Calipso, ma invito anche gli altri che hanno amato persone simili, come si apre quel maledetto cassetto chiuso a doppia mandata dove questi frigidi emozionali chiudono il loro amore?

io come cavolo me esco?
aiuta a fare i freddino come loro o devo essere passionale?
provocatorio o accondiscendete?
ma soprattutto per chi c'è' passato....sinceramente....mi sto solo illudendo che due amori così' diversi possano incontrarsi a metà' strada?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sul punto 1)  che dire.....la disperazione comincia ad essere ben presente, la delusione idem.
> Sul punto 2) sono anni luce da te. Io mi rendo conto che lei è l'ultimo pensiero della sera, il primo della mattina, il piu' frequente della giornata (e spesso della nottata). La cerco tra la gente nella speranza di incontrarla, frequento alcuni posti a determinati orari anche solo per vederla da lontano. Diciamo che sono immerso in un masochismo mistico!!!!!!
> .....e io, forse proprio perchè fatto troppo poco, toccherei e mi farei toccare...!!!
> Sul punto 3) Per me è stata l'amica per eccellenza per oltre 10 anni. Il paradosso è che 3 anni fa mi avessero detto che mi sarei trovato in tale fango, avrei saputo di poter contare proprio sui suoi consigli....mi manca quasi piu come amica e non so come abbiamo fatto a rovinare tutto!!
> ...


Mi stupisce sempre che non si voglia capire che se una persona non sta con te è perché non ci vuole stare.:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Calipso, ma invito anche gli altri che hanno amato persone simili, come si apre quel maledetto cassetto chiuso a doppia mandata dove questi frigidi emozionali chiudono il loro amore?
> 
> io come cavolo me esco?
> aiuta a fare i freddino come loro o devo essere passionale?
> ...


Parlo da passionale etc etc.

ma perchè aprire a tutti i costi ció che altre persone sono contentissime di tenere chiuse nel cassetto?
e se qualcuno volesse insegnarci o abituarci ad essere piü freddi e riservati?
io sto bene cosí come sto, non ritengo di avere nessun problema ad essere come sono, e se arrivasse uno a volermi cambiare mi altererei non poco...

anche "loro" sono contentissimi di stare cosí... A meno che non vi dicano amore amore vorrei aprirmi e non ci riesco aiutami, lasciateli stare... Rispettate il loro modo di essere. Se non ci riuscite -comprensibile- allontanatwvi...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Io sto davvero male,perchè non riesco proprio a capirlo e non so se sto soffrendo a senso unico;mi sono umiliata per lui,quante volte l'ho fatto,e mi sono sempre chiesta come stesse lui in quei momenti,quando io ero sola a disperarmi e piangere per lui,quando lo "supplicavo"di vederci o di chiamarmi;almeno una volta nella vita avrei fatto di tutto per essere li' presente,accanto a lui,davanti ai suoi occhi...per vedere la sua reazione,la sua indifferenza,per capire se soffrivo solo io ,se ero sola in quei momenti o se lui stava vivendo la mia stessa sofferenza,se era sincero quando diceva(sempre tramite sms,mai guardandomi negli occhi) che non mi amava e che era tutto sbagliato o se era solo un modo,il piu crudele,per allontanarmi da lui.Il suo pensiero mi accompagna ogni istante,basta una canzone,un immagine,un ricordo per far riaffiorare in me i ricordi piu belli di noi...c' è una canzone che dice che *certi amori regalano un emozione per sempre*,il nostro amore fa questo,mi regala emozioni di cui non riesco e non voglio privarmi;e purtroppo non riesco a capirlo e giustificarlo,perche' io tifo per l'amore,sto dalla parte di chi pensa che quando si ama lo si fa e basta,senza mezze misure,senza troppi sensi di colpa...l'amore è tutto,ma non una colpa


Sì, ma lui ha amici con cui giocare insieme, che contano di più.
Cerca di guardare te stessa negli occhi e amarti!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io ultimamente ascolto parecchio tiziano ferro


Vuoi pensare al suicidio? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Calipso, ma invito anche gli altri che hanno amato persone simili, come si apre quel maledetto cassetto chiuso a doppia mandata dove questi frigidi emozionali chiudono il loro amore?
> 
> io come cavolo me esco?
> aiuta a fare i freddino come loro o devo essere passionale?
> ...


Sei altrettanto caldo in casa?
Hai una moglie, te la tieni e ti struggi per un'altra?
Il senso della realtà è proprio merce rara.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Calipso, ma invito anche gli altri che hanno amato persone simili, come si apre quel maledetto cassetto chiuso a doppia mandata dove questi frigidi emozionali chiudono il loro amore?
> 
> io come cavolo me esco?
> aiuta a fare i freddino come loro o devo essere passionale?
> ...


La dico pesante: la verità la dice il letto. Le persone che qualcuno giudica "freddine" o "emozionalmente frigide" le avete conosciute veramente solo a letto. Come fanno/facevano l'amore? La risposta sulla vera o solo presunta "freddezza emotiva" sta lì. E' al sacro altare del sesso che si scopre la verità. Una persona "frigida emozionalmente" a letto lo è. Sempre. Se i vostri amori non lo erano, non è giusto che li giudichiate così. Fatevi piuttosto una ragione del fatto che non vi hanno voluto più, o non abbastanza, nella loro vita.


----------



## Calipso (29 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Calipso, ma invito anche gli altri che hanno amato persone simili, come si apre quel maledetto cassetto chiuso a doppia mandata dove questi frigidi emozionali chiudono il loro amore?
> 
> io come cavolo me esco?
> aiuta a fare i freddino come loro o devo essere passionale?
> ...



il fatto è che qui c'è una situazione che non parte e non è gestibile come "normale" qui non siete tu e lei che non vi capite e che dovete magari prendere le misure....qui siete due membri di due coppie sposate...
Ti stai contraddicendo all'interno dello stesso pensiero, mi chiedi come uscirne e due righe dopo domandi quale potrebbe essere il metodo per ottenere una reazione da lei..
Ti ripeto.. come già detto.. tu cosa vorresti da tutto questo?
Sei sicuro di sapere cosa vuoi? Prima di farti tante domande su di lei...falle a te stesso...
E comunque per risponderti: io credo che si, se ci fosse della volontà e una situazione paritaria e trasparente ..due persone che amano sinceramente, seppur in maniera diversa potrebbero  trovarsi a metà strada...ed essere felici... 
E' possibile... ma ripeto, giocano tanti fattori... prima di tutto la volontà chiara e definita di un obiettivo comune...come quello di stare insieme....


----------



## disincantata (29 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Uhm... questo è quello che pensi tu, dall'altra parte.
> Quello che pensa il marito non puoi saperlo.
> Attenzione a giudicare dal di fuori secondo parametri comuni. Non sai cosa può esserci nella testa di una persona.
> La stai classificando senza conoscerla.



Hai ragione, ma sai, anche* il semplice fatto di non avermi preso di petto,* persino *di non averlo detto a mia moglie, *rientra in quella che giudico "freddezza". Ma hai ragione nel non giudicare chi non conosci, soprattutto in simili frangenti.
il mio e' solo un gran bisogno di capire ...[/QUOTE]


Lui ha fatto benissimo, dovresti pure ringraziarlo. Magari si comportassero tutti cosi. Amanti compresi.


----------



## disincantata (29 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisce sempre che non si voglia capire che se una persona non sta con te è perché non ci vuole stare.:unhappy:



:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La dico pesante: la verità la dice il letto. Le persone che qualcuno giudica "freddine" o "emozionalmente frigide" le avete conosciute veramente solo a letto. Come fanno/facevano l'amore? La risposta sulla vera o solo presunta "freddezza emotiva" sta lì. E' al sacro altare del sesso che si scopre la verità. Una persona "frigida emozionalmente" a letto lo è. Sempre. Se i vostri amori non lo erano, non è giusto che li giudichiate così. Fatevi piuttosto una ragione del fatto che non vi hanno voluto più, o non abbastanza, nella loro vita.


Ma magari una persona è freddina con certe persone e di fuoco con altre eh?
Dipende come ci si trova là in tel lettin no?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari una persona è freddina con certe persone e di fuoco con altre eh?
> Dipende come ci si trova là in tel lettin no?


No, conte. Non è questione di performance, ma di sfumature. Le sfumature del sesso. Quelle parlano una lingua del tutto comprensibile e soprattutto eccezionalmente eloquente sul CHI è la persona che stai incontrando. Non è un caso forse se nella bibbia "conoscere" significa proprio fare l'amore.


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisce sempre che non si voglia capire che se una persona non sta con te è perché non ci vuole stare.:unhappy:



Forse se perché cercandomi  mi ripete poi  continuamente il contrario, che dici?


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La dico pesante: la verità la dice il letto. Le persone che qualcuno giudica "freddine" o "emozionalmente frigide" le avete conosciute veramente solo a letto. Come fanno/facevano l'amore? La risposta sulla vera o solo presunta "freddezza emotiva" sta lì. E' al sacro altare del sesso che si scopre la verità. Una persona "frigida emozionalmente" a letto lo è. Sempre. Se i vostri amori non lo erano, non è giusto che li giudichiate così. Fatevi piuttosto una ragione del fatto che non vi hanno voluto più, o non abbastanza, nella loro vita.


Allora ee proprio freddina in tutto e per tutto...


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma sai, anche* il semplice fatto di non avermi preso di petto,* persino *di non averlo detto a mia moglie, *rientra in quella che giudico "freddezza". Ma hai ragione nel non giudicare chi non conosci, soprattutto in simili frangenti.
> il mio e' solo un gran bisogno di capire ...



Lui ha fatto benissimo, dovresti pure ringraziarlo. Magari si comportassero tutti cosi. Amanti compresi.[/QUOTE]

ee quello che faccio tutte le sere nelle preghiere, fidati. Lo dicevo per la misuratezza della reazione.
io, con la mia emotività' , non credo avrei avuto lo stesso controllo....la stessa freddezza, appunto


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Forse se perché cercandomi mi ripete poi continuamente il contrario, che dici?


A me accade la stessa identica cosa..è un continuo contraddirsi,allontanarsi per poi riavvicinarsi;se deve ancora capire lui cosa vuole da me come posso capirlo io?E se fosse proprio il loro carattere,il loro modo di vedere le cose a renderli cosi' insicuri e distaccati?Io stessa a volte non mi giustifico per quello che faccio...avevo tutt'altra idea dell'amore,sincero,CHIARO,e non pieno di sfumature incomprensibili...siamo noi che lo annebbiamo o è davvero questo l'amore,un sentimento incomprensibile?


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisce sempre che non si voglia capire che se una persona non sta con te è perché non ci vuole stare.:unhappy:


Il mio sbaglio è che cerco di giustificare il suo comportamento...la sua vita,chi gli sta accanto,i mille sbagli fatti forse lo portano a vedere e vivere le cose in maniera piu distaccata;anch'io ho sempre pensato che se qualcuno tiene davvero a te alla fine te lo ritroverai accanto,iun un modo o nell'altro,tra un mese,un anno o un intera vita,lui scegliera' di starti accanto


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> il fatto è che qui c'è una situazione che non parte e non è gestibile come "normale" qui non siete tu e lei che non vi capite e che dovete magari prendere le misure....qui siete due membri di due coppie sposate...
> Ti stai contraddicendo all'interno dello stesso pensiero, mi chiedi come uscirne e due righe dopo domandi quale potrebbe essere il metodo per ottenere una reazione da lei..
> Ti ripeto.. come già detto.. tu cosa vorresti da tutto questo?
> Sei sicuro di sapere cosa vuoi? Prima di farti tante domande su di lei...falle a te stesso...
> ...


Calipso, hai ragione, il rapporto non è' normale e doversi confrontare tutte le sere con la realtà della famiglia rende, per chi non ne è' capace, la propria vita sentimentale una prova, oltre che di amore, anche di nervi ( lei più volte, a differenza mia, mi ha confessato proprio la difficoltà al rientro serale, all' incrocio degli sguardi col marito).


mi contraddico? Non proprio. Io vorrei che le ns sensibilità' si incontrassero senza farsi male. Ma se ciò' non dovesse succedere so' già' che dovrò' uscire da una situazione senza trascinarla troppo, soffrendo come un cane (anche i "freddi" soffrono, ma sicuramente in maniera più indolore)....e cercavo quindi una ricetta per cercare di non perdere, almeno, il rapporto di stima e amicizia, consci entrambi del fatto che la vita a volte fa scelte più importanti dei nostri sentimenti e che il passato fatto di rispettive famiglie non si può cancellare con un colpo di spugna


----------



## Gimmy (30 Marzo 2014)

capisco che quando una è coinvolta ha difficoltà nel capire le cose come stanno, però noi maschietti in fondo non siamo troppo complicati in quello che facciamo. 

Io per esempio, ma anche tanti amici che conosco, quando facevo il tira e molla con una donna, quando la cercavo ogni tanto anche se alla fine non restavo mai con lei come fidanzato, lo facevo solo per svuotarmi. 
Quando trovavo altre tanto meglio, ma nei periodi di magra ricontattavo quella della scopata assicurata. Le dovevo inventare un sacco di palle sul fatto che lei "mi piaceva" ma... che avrei voluto ma... solo per un unico e solo scopo: trombare.


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> A me accade la stessa identica cosa..è un *continuo contraddirsi,allontanarsi per poi riavvicinarsi;se deve ancora capire lui cosa vuole da me come posso capirlo i*o?E se fosse proprio il loro carattere,il loro modo di vedere le cose a renderli cosi' insicuri e distaccati?Io stessa a volte non mi giustifico per quello che faccio...avevo tutt'altra idea dell'amore,sincero,CHIARO,e non pieno di sfumature incomprensibili...siamo noi che lo annebbiamo o è davvero questo l'amore,un sentimento incomprensibile?




Sul neretto sembra parli della mia storia. 
D'accordo sul "distaccato".  Io sono sempre stato chiaro sul concetto che se vuoi bene ad una persona fai di tutto per viverla senza tanti problemi ("sfumature" come le chiami tu) .
...e purtroppo pure io la giustifico, troppo


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sul neretto sembra parli della mia storia.
> D'accordo sul "distaccato". Io sono sempre stato chiaro sul concetto che se vuoi bene ad una persona fai di tutto per viverla senza tanti problemi ("sfumature" come le chiami tu) .
> ...e purtroppo pure io la giustifico, troppo


Siamo noi allora due stupidi che non vogliamo vedere davvero come stanno le cose o loro che fanno di tutto per non farci capire?Io do tutta me stessa quando amo,ma non posso pretendere che gli altri facciano lo stesso,anche perchè sono nelle condizioni di non poterlo fare..ed ecco che il fatto che lui/lei stia gia' con un altro diventa un arma a doppio taglio,perchè ci giustifichiamo dicendo che che fa cosi perchè non è libero di vivere la storia come vorrebbe...ma anche noi del reso non siamo liberi,eppure siamo qui e quando stiamo con loro li vogliamo a 360° e non 180°


----------



## Innominata (30 Marzo 2014)

Ma non bisogna dare tutti se stessi, non ne rimane abbastanza per se' e per il mondo, elementi che dovrebbero produrre e ospitare il nostro amore: il quale, senza altre stazioni di rifornimento, non riceve concime e non si coltiva se non al chiuso


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma non bisogna dare tutti se stessi, non ne rimane abbastanza per se' e per il mondo, elementi che dovrebbero produrre e ospitare il nostro amore: il quale, senza altre stazioni di rifornimento, non riceve concime e non si coltiva se non al chiuso


allora vorrei saper fare come te Innominata;dare una fetta d'amore a lui,una al mondo,e una a me stessa..la mia fetta d'amore io ho sempre preferito darla a lui,perche' io pensavo di non averne bisogno e perchè pensavo che a lui avrebbe fatto piu bene che a me..ora pero'non riesco,mi ritrovo senza forze e le briciole non bastano,per compensare tutte quelle fette d'amore di cui mi sono privata per lui


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> allora vorrei saper fare come te Innominata;dare una fetta d'amore a lui,una al mondo,e una a me stessa..la mia fetta d'amore io ho sempre preferito darla a lui,perche' io pensavo di non averne bisogno e perchè pensavo che a lui avrebbe fatto piu bene che a me..ora pero'non riesco,mi ritrovo senza forze e le briciole non bastano,per compensare tutte quelle fette d'amore di cui mi sono privata per lui


:smile:

Non so quanti anni hai, cara biancoenero... C'è una cosa che non è mai troppo tardi imparare: amare se stessi è la condizione principale per dare e ricevere amore dagli altri.
Non so se riesco a farmi capire così: quando l'hostess spiega le misure di emergenza sull'aereo, c'è la parte che riguarda le maschiere d'ossigeno; la raccomandazione, se ci sono bambini, è quella che l'adulto deve indossare la maschera per primo e poi metterla al bambino. Perché? Verrebbe da pensare che è una cosa molto egoistica: ma come pensi prima a te e poi a tuo figlio? Invece non è così, se ci pensi bene: metti prima tu la maschera in modo da poter stare bene e aiutare tuo figlio a indossarla velocemente, se non la metti prima tu e ti manca l'aria, magari non riesci a muoverti bene e non riesci a metterla neanche a lui...
Se tu non ami te stessa, come potrai avere la forza di amare un'altra persona? Tu proietti in lui un amore che vorresti provare per te, ma che non riesci. Tu vuoi che lo provi lui al tuo posto e non è possibile. Nessuno è obbligato, per quanto ti ami, a prendersi questa responsabilità: nè il tuo/a compagno/a, né i tuoi figli.
Non puoi pensare di esistere solo attraverso i suoi occhi.
Pensaci, chiedi a lui perché la prima volta non aveva funzionato e perché, comunque, lui non si prende la responsabilità di farsi carico emotivo di te neanche questa volta e si tiene il gommone di salvataggio del suo matrimonio.
Ci si può affidare a un uomo, corpo e mente, anche completamente, ma deve rimanere ferma una parte essenziale di sé e soprattutto deve essere chiaro che sei tu che scegli di affidarti a lui e che puoi smettere di farlo quando vuoi, in qualsiasi momento.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> capisco che quando una è coinvolta ha difficoltà nel capire le cose come stanno, però noi maschietti in fondo non siamo troppo complicati in quello che facciamo.
> 
> Io per esempio, ma anche tanti amici che conosco, quando facevo il tira e molla con una donna, quando la cercavo ogni tanto anche se alla fine non restavo mai con lei come fidanzato, lo facevo solo per svuotarmi.
> Quando trovavo altre tanto meglio, ma nei periodi di magra ricontattavo quella della scopata assicurata. Le dovevo inventare un sacco di palle sul fatto che lei "mi piaceva" ma... che avrei voluto ma... solo per un unico e solo scopo: trombare.


Finalmente uno che ha le palle per ammetterlo...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> allora vorrei saper fare come te Innominata;dare una fetta d'amore a lui,una al mondo,e una a me stessa..la mia fetta d'amore io ho sempre preferito darla a lui,perche' io pensavo di non averne bisogno e perchè pensavo che a lui avrebbe fatto piu bene che a me..ora pero'non riesco,mi ritrovo senza forze e le briciole non bastano,per compensare tutte quelle fette d'amore di cui mi sono privata per lui


Allora smettila di nutrirlo, non cercarlo, non chiedere di salvarti anzi staccati da lui senza rispondere appena fa un cenno


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora smettila di nutrirlo, non cercarlo, non chiedere di salvarti anzi staccati da lui senza rispondere appena fa un cenno



E te pare  facile  !!!???

razionalmente son certo che è' la soluzione migliore, ma di pancia e' difficile da mantenere a lungo ( proprio perché più emotivi!).
tra l'altro la gente non cambia in età matura. Per questo e' necessario cercare di sforzarsi, entrambi, per incontrarsi "a metà' strada" senza doversi snaturare del tutto


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Non so quanti anni hai, cara biancoenero... C'è una cosa che non è mai troppo tardi imparare: amare se stessi è la condizione principale per dare e ricevere amore dagli altri.
> Non so se riesco a farmi capire così: quando l'hostess spiega le misure di emergenza sull'aereo, c'è la parte che riguarda le maschiere d'ossigeno; la raccomandazione, se ci sono bambini, è quella che l'adulto deve indossare la maschera per primo e poi metterla al bambino. Perché? Verrebbe da pensare che è una cosa molto egoistica: ma come pensi prima a te e poi a tuo figlio? Invece non è così, se ci pensi bene: metti prima tu la maschera in modo da poter stare bene e aiutare tuo figlio a indossarla velocemente, se non la metti prima tu e ti manca l'aria, magari non riesci a muoverti bene e non riesci a metterla neanche a lui...
> ...



Hai ragione. Ma quando attraversi una fase come sta attraversando bianconero o io, e se sei in questo forum forse ci sei passata prima di noi, basta uno sguardo, un sorriso per perdere la lucidità..
sai come mi sento a volte? Come un drogato in crisi di astinenza che farebbe di tutto per un suo sorriso....anche se so che è' veleno, che pagherò quel sorriso con rabbia e dolore


----------



## Fantastica (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Allora ee proprio freddina in tutto e per tutto...


E allora smettila di dire che è emotivamente frigida.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> (anche i "freddi" soffrono, ma sicuramente in maniera più indolore)


Mi hanno sempre accusata di essere una fredda, so io quanto ho sofferto senza che nessuno si rendesse conto perchè non ho mai esternato quello che avevo dentro.
Quindi non diciamo cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Come si fa a soffrire in maniera indolore?
Qualcuno me lo dica che me lo segno.


----------



## tesla (30 Marzo 2014)

mi sento solo di dirti: "svegliati!"


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> E te pare  facile  !!!???
> 
> razionalmente son certo che è' la soluzione migliore, ma di pancia e' difficile da mantenere a lungo ( proprio perché più emotivi!).
> tra l'altro la gente non cambia in età matura. Per questo e' necessario cercare di sforzarsi, entrambi, per incontrarsi "a metà' strada" senza doversi snaturare del tutto


No non è facile ma con volontà si riesce.... Provato sulla mia pelle


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma quando attraversi una fase come sta attraversando bianconero o io, e se sei in questo forum forse ci sei passata prima di noi, basta uno sguardo, un sorriso per perdere la lucidità..
> sai come mi sento a volte? Come un drogato in crisi di astinenza che farebbe di tutto per un suo sorriso....anche se so che è' veleno, che pagherò quel sorriso con rabbia e dolore


Io e tu ci capiamo perchè viviamo in pieno questo momento,alcuni qua dentro forse hanno anche vissuto qualcosa di simile ma sono riusciti a salvarsi e tirarsi fuori da questo circolo vizioso che abbiamo creato;ma io so che posso vivere bene senza di lui,ci provo e ci riesco dopo un po,ma a non ricascarci,questo ancora non ci sono riuscita,perchè mi basta stargli accanto per cancellare i motivi per cui un attimo prima lo detestavo...che lui mi cerchi solo per sesso?No,non credo,ma non perchè sono troppo romantica io,ma perchè il nostro rapporto va oltre...ci sono giornate magari che ci dedichiamo solo a quello ma altre in cui,anche stare abbracciati a guardare un film,ci fa stare terribilmente bene e non cerchiamo altro,perchè quel tipo di contatto a volte riesce ad essere piu intimo del fare l'amore(sesso no,amore)


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Forse se perché cercandomi  mi ripete poi  continuamente il contrario, che dici?


Che dice la frase che vede che funziona. Se non no non direbbe ma farebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sul neretto sembra parli della mia storia.
> D'accordo sul "distaccato".  Io sono sempre stato chiaro sul concetto che se vuoi bene ad una persona fai di tutto per viverla senza tanti problemi ("sfumature" come le chiami tu) .
> ...e purtroppo pure io la giustifico, troppo


Però, gioia bella, sei tanto innamorato ma la moglie te la tieni.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Siamo noi allora due stupidi che non vogliamo vedere davvero come stanno le cose o loro che fanno di tutto per non farci capire?Io do tutta me stessa quando amo,ma non posso pretendere che gli altri facciano lo stesso,anche perchè sono nelle condizioni di non poterlo fare..ed ecco che il fatto che lui/lei stia gia' con un altro diventa un arma a doppio taglio,perchè ci giustifichiamo dicendo che che fa cosi perchè non è libero di vivere la storia come vorrebbe...ma anche noi del reso non siamo liberi,eppure siamo qui e quando stiamo con loro li vogliamo a 360° e non 180°


Pure tu ami tanto ma ti tieni il marito?


----------



## tesla (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> che lui mi cerchi solo per sesso?No,non credo,ma non perchè sono troppo romantica io,ma perchè il nostro rapporto va oltre...ci sono giornate magari che ci dedichiamo solo a quello ma altre in cui,anche stare abbracciati a guardare un film,ci fa stare terribilmente bene



quando guardate un film non fate niente di niente? nemmeno una strusciatina?

quante volte succede che guardate un film senza fare niente di niente? (nemmeno una strusciatina, una palpatina intendo).

sai, io sono terribilmente pratica e la frase "non mi cerca solo per sesso" la devo valutare molto bene.
da quello che scrivi l'impressione è che lui ti cerchi SOLO per far sesso e che tu sia un'illusa che si fa intortare per bene.


----------



## Innominata (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che dice la frase che vede che funziona. Se non no non direbbe ma farebbe.


Ricordo quando succedeva a me (non con il mio attuale, ma ancora lo ricordo bene): al paese si usa l'espressione "non vòi né tené né scorticà", vuoi insomma sentirti dire solo una cosa, e cioè che in fondo ti ama, che lotta contro questo amore ma non ci riesce, che ci si dibatte sotto i famosi strali dell'amore impossibile, e si affida alle spine di questa impossibilità la spiegazione di quello che altrimenti deve rimanere inspiegabile...


----------



## Innominata (30 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre accusata di essere una fredda, so io quanto ho sofferto senza che nessuno si rendesse conto perchè non ho mai esternato quello che avevo dentro.
> Quindi non diciamo cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Come si fa a soffrire in maniera indolore?
> Qualcuno me lo dica che me lo segno.


Hai detto una grande verità che spesso viene disattesa:up:. E' facile disattenderla esattamente in questi casi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ricordo quando succedeva a me (non con il mio attuale, ma ancora lo ricordo bene): al paese si usa l'espressione "non vòi né tené né scorticà", vuoi insomma sentirti dire solo una cosa, e cioè che in fondo ti ama, che lotta contro questo amore ma non ci riesce, che ci si dibatte sotto i famosi strali dell'amore impossibile, e si affida alle spine di questa impossibilità la spiegazione di quello che altrimenti deve rimanere inspiegabile...


L'amore impossibile di romantica tradizione ci avviluppa ancora ma era comprensibile quando le famiglie non volevano e vivere l'amore significava essere banditi, quando i matrimoni non si potevano chiudere, quando le distanze rendevano irraggiungibili. Eppure anche in quei tempi chi voleva faceva.


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma quando attraversi una fase come sta attraversando bianconero o io, e se sei in questo forum forse ci sei passata prima di noi, basta uno sguardo, un sorriso per perdere la lucidità..
> sai come mi sento a volte? Come un drogato in crisi di astinenza che farebbe di tutto per un suo sorriso....anche se so che è' veleno, che pagherò quel sorriso con rabbia e dolore


Ciao Etrusco. 

Un drogato, infatti, vive la realtà alterata dalla sua dipendenza, non ha percezione di sé che non sia attraverso la sua "droga".
E' questa la differenza tra rendersi conto di essere preziosi e sperare di essere preziosi per un altra persona: se provi troppo dolore, ti fermi... dovrebbe scattare un istinto di sopravvivenza...


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amore impossibile di romantica tradizione ci avviluppa ancora ma era comprensibile quando le famiglie non volevano e vivere l'amore significava essere banditi, quando i matrimoni non si potevano chiudere, quando le distanze rendevano irraggiungibili. Eppure anche in quei tempi chi voleva faceva.


Brunetta tu fai tutto cosi' facile..cio' che dici e' giusto e sicuramente,nei momenti di lucidita',anche io e etrusco ci rendiamo conto che questo rapporto a due spesso lo viviamo da soli,senza lui/lei,da soli ci creiamo illusioni,da soli ci diamo le risposte,da soli li giustifichiamo...loro sembrano tanto spettatori,forse davvero consci di quanto ci abbiano in pugno


----------



## biancoenero (30 Marzo 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> quando guardate un film non fate niente di niente? nemmeno una strusciatina?
> 
> quante volte succede che guardate un film senza fare niente di niente? (nemmeno una strusciatina, una palpatina intendo).
> 
> ...


----------



## Innominata (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> tesla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quando guardate un film non fate niente di niente? nemmeno una strusciatina?
> ...


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però, gioia bella, sei tanto innamorato ma la moglie te la tieni.


Brunetta ma cosa c'entra? Stiamo discutendo di altro. Non forziamo o riportiamo tutto al solito discorso di coerenza matrimoniale che cui non c'entra proprio.
stiamo parlando di dinamiche emotive tra due persone, smettila di farne una crociata della correttezza.


----------



## Innominata (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Brunetta ma cosa c'entra? Stiamo discutendo di altro. Non forziamo o riportiamo tutto al solito discorso di coerenza matrimoniale che cui non c'entra proprio.
> stiamo parlando di dinamiche emotive tra due persone, smettila di farne una crociata della correttezza.


In effetti che palle 'sta correttezza.
Ma a parte tutto, io proprio non riesco a credere del tutto che queste particolari dinamiche emotive tra due persone  prescindano completamente dall'esistenza del terzo (l'avente diritto). Il tormento, il viluppo, la smania, il batticuore, il tremore, non sarebbero tali se sopra non si allungasse comunque l'ombra del terzo. La spina dell'impossibilità. C'è come uno scritto inconscio che sembra suggerisca che la Vera Coppia Amorosa sia fuorilegge, incolmabile per ostacoli esterni (e non forse per l'inattendibilità sostanziale dell'Amore Perfetto e Totale?) L'ombra del terzo è forse sempre più presente di quanto non siano disposti ad affermare gli innocenti ricercatori di una felicità a due. Credo.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Hai detto una grande verità che spesso viene disattesa:up:. E' facile disattenderla esattamente in questi casi.


Più che altro non ho mai capito la presunzione di dire che chi non dimostra non prova...è una cosa che mi manda fuori di testa...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Brunetta tu fai tutto cosi' facile..cio' che dici e' giusto e sicuramente,nei momenti di lucidita',anche io e etrusco ci rendiamo conto che questo rapporto a due spesso lo viviamo da soli,senza lui/lei,da soli ci creiamo illusioni,da soli ci diamo le risposte,da soli li giustifichiamo...loro sembrano tanto spettatori,forse davvero consci di quanto ci abbiano in pugno


E tu? Tu fai? O anche tu resti nel tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Brunetta ma cosa c'entra? Stiamo discutendo di altro. Non forziamo o riportiamo tutto al solito discorso di coerenza matrimoniale che cui non c'entra proprio.
> stiamo parlando di dinamiche emotive tra due persone, smettila di farne una crociata della correttezza.


Belle balle!!
Se ami nel modo totalizzante che dici, prima molla tua moglie (glielo devi visto che ami in modo travolgente un'altra) e poi dici all'altra che sei pronto per una vita insieme.
Altrimenti sono solo fantasie.


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle balle!!
> Se ami nel modo totalizzante che dici, prima molla tua moglie (glielo devi visto che ami in modo travolgente un'altra) e poi dici all'altra che sei pronto per una vita insieme.
> Altrimenti sono solo fantasie.


Aridanghete. Vabbe e' inutile cercare di riportarti sui binari del discorso. Non importa.
toglimi solo una curiosita, tu parli per esperienza diretta? Tu hai mollato prima di dedicarti al tuo nuovo amore?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Aridanghete. Vabbe e' inutile cercare di riportarti sui binari del discorso. Non importa.
> toglimi solo una curiosita, tu parli per esperienza diretta? Tu hai mollato prima di dedicarti al tuo nuovo amore?


Io ho mollato il marito traditore.
Si può anche innamorarsi di un'altra persona e non volere chiudere il matrimonio ma non ci si può lamentare di non avere abbastanza perché non si dà abbastanza.


----------



## Calipso (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Calipso, hai ragione, il rapporto non è' normale e doversi confrontare tutte le sere con la realtà della famiglia rende, per chi non ne è' capace, la propria vita sentimentale una prova, oltre che di amore, anche di nervi ( lei più volte, a differenza mia, mi ha confessato proprio la difficoltà al rientro serale, all' incrocio degli sguardi col marito).
> 
> 
> mi contraddico? Non proprio. *Io vorrei che le ns sensibilità' si incontrassero senza farsi male*. Ma se ciò' non dovesse succedere so' già' che dovrò' uscire da una situazione senza trascinarla troppo, soffrendo come un cane (anche i "freddi" soffrono, ma sicuramente in maniera più indolore)....e cercavo quindi una ricetta per cercare di non perdere, almeno, il rapporto di stima e amicizia, consci entrambi del fatto che la vita a volte fa scelte più importanti dei nostri sentimenti e che il passato fatto di rispettive famiglie non si può cancellare con un colpo di spugna



Etrusco.. in pratica, in concreto.. cosa vorresti?


----------



## Calipso (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Non so quanti anni hai, cara biancoenero... C'è una cosa che non è mai troppo tardi imparare: amare se stessi è la condizione principale per dare e ricevere amore dagli altri.
> Non so se riesco a farmi capire così: quando l'hostess spiega le misure di emergenza sull'aereo, c'è la parte che riguarda le maschiere d'ossigeno; la raccomandazione, se ci sono bambini, è quella che l'adulto deve indossare la maschera per primo e poi metterla al bambino. Perché? Verrebbe da pensare che è una cosa molto egoistica: ma come pensi prima a te e poi a tuo figlio? Invece non è così, se ci pensi bene: metti prima tu la maschera in modo da poter stare bene e aiutare tuo figlio a indossarla velocemente, se non la metti prima tu e ti manca l'aria, magari non riesci a muoverti bene e non riesci a metterla neanche a lui...
> ...


Grandissimo intervento... e vero..vero dall'inizio alla fine. grazie Lol..


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Etrusco.
> 
> Un drogato, infatti, vive la realtà alterata dalla sua dipendenza, non ha percezione di sé che non sia attraverso la sua "droga".*
> E' questa la differenza tra rendersi conto di essere preziosi e sperare di essere preziosi per un altra persona: se provi troppo dolore, ti fermi... dovrebbe scattare un istinto di sopravvivenza...*


*
*

Tana....mi sai che hai centrato il punto. Credo di essere proprio fermo a questo dubbio.


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta;1304822[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Io ho mollato il marito traditore[/B].
> Si può anche innamorarsi di un'altra persona e non volere chiudere il matrimonio ma non ci si può lamentare di non avere abbastanza perché non si dà abbastanza.


Ora mi spiego perché torni sempre sullo stesso punto. Ma l'argomento non è' l'esclusività e mi sembra riduttivo ricondurre il rapporto emotivo tra due persone solo a questo


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non è facile ma con volontà si riesce.... Provato sulla mia pelle


si, son certo ci si riesca... Ma credo prima debba scattare la molla decisionale dentro di se. E di solito prima, almeno per me è' così, bisogna toccare il fondo di se stessi, della propria capacità' di resistere


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Etrusco.. in pratica, in concreto.. cosa vorresti?


Vorrei riuscire ad averla, e non solo come amante. Ma se questo non fosse possibile, non perderla come amica, anche se so che sarebbe di difficile gestione il rapporto
...lo so sono un pazzo, me lo dico da solo....so da solo che riuscirò ad allontanarmi da lei solo non vedendola più.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ora mi spiego perché torni sempre sullo stesso punto. Ma l'argomento non è' l'esclusività e mi sembra riduttivo ricondurre il rapporto emotivo tra due persone solo a questo


Il rapporto emotivo può esistere anche incontrandosi una volta all'anno.
Sei tu che vuoi quello che lei non ti vuole dare.
Quello che si vorrebbe dare è condizionato dalla scelta che si fa di rimanere dentro a un matrimonio e una famiglia che, giustamente, hanno la priorità.
Da quel che dici a te questo non sta bene che lo faccia lei, mentre anche tu hai fatto la stessa scelta di priorità.


----------



## Etrusco (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rapporto emotivo può esistere anche incontrandosi una volta all'anno.
> Sei tu che vuoi quello che lei non ti vuole dare.
> Quello che si vorrebbe dare è condizionato dalla scelta che si fa di rimanere dentro a un matrimonio e una famiglia che, giustamente, hanno la priorità.
> Da quel che dici a te questo non sta bene che lo faccia lei, mentre anche tu hai fatto la stessa scelta di priorità.


Beata te che hai tutte queste certezze nella vita


----------



## Fantastica (30 Marzo 2014)

@Etrusco

Se tu vedessi un po' più di coinvolgimento emotivo da parte della tua amante, molleresti tua moglie?


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Etrusco
> 
> Se tu vedessi un po' più di coinvolgimento emotivo da parte della tua amante, molleresti tua moglie?


Dicesi colpo basso... :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Tana....mi sai che hai centrato il punto. Credo di essere proprio fermo a questo dubbio.


Il Limbo è un posto dove tutto sommato si sta bene, si aspetta: sai che puoi andare in Paradiso, sai che rischi di tornare all'Inferno... ma non scegliere è comunque una scelta che alla lunga ha le sue conseguenze...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Etrusco
> 
> Se tu vedessi un po' più di coinvolgimento emotivo da parte della tua amante, molleresti tua moglie?


Eh pure tu (come me) che c'entra la moglie?! Non capisci che è un'altra cosa?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh pure tu (come me) che c'entra la moglie?! Non capisci che è un'altra cosa?


:mexican:


----------



## disincantata (30 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh pure tu (come me) che c'entra la moglie?! Non capisci che è un'altra cosa?



E' inutile, sono egoisti, non si rendono conto che stanno trattando l'altra/altro come ruota di scorta o peggio, almeno la ruota di scorta una volta nella vita serve a qualcosa.

Se stanno bene loro va tutto bene, altrimenti si accontentano.


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Etrusco
> 
> Se tu vedessi un po' più di coinvolgimento emotivo da parte della tua amante, molleresti tua moglie?


C'e' stato un momento in cui lo avrei fatto a prescindere


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' inutile, sono egoisti, non si rendono conto che stanno trattando l'altra/altro come ruota di scorta o peggio, almeno la ruota di scorta una volta nella vita serve a qualcosa.
> 
> Se stanno bene loro va tutto bene, altrimenti si accontentano.


Me ne rendo conto più di quanto pensi, pure tu tradita?


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il Limbo è un posto dove tutto sommato si sta bene, si aspetta: sai che puoi andare in Paradiso, sai che rischi di tornare all'Inferno... ma non scegliere è comunque una scelta che alla lunga ha le sue conseguenze...



La non non scelta e' più' logorante della scelta sbagliata, me ne rendo conto. Ma sono scelte che, per fortuna, si fanno poche volte nella vita (se non una) e la paura di sbagliare sul' moda della emotività del momento  e' tanta.
darsi un tempo e' ragionevole ma , son d'accordo con te, non troppo


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> C'e' stato un momento in cui lo avrei fatto a prescindere


Ah, che risposta! Ripeto la domanda: se tu vedessi un maggiore coinvolgimento emotivo nella tua amante, molleresti tua moglie?


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, che risposta! Ripeto la domanda: se tu vedessi un maggiore coinvolgimento emotivo nella tua amante, molleresti tua moglie?


sinceramente non lo so. In questo momento sono confuso e disorientato
( e mo sparame pure...!!!  )


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti voi...stamattina mi sono alzata con i migliori propositi..per colazione mi sarei presa una bella fetta d'amore per me,volevo cominciare da oggi a pensare a me stessa...poi guardo fuori..una bellissima giornata di primavera,sento ancora le farfalle muoversi nel mio stomaco quando penso a lui,e ogni giorno diventa un possibile giorno nostro,un giorno in cui tutto puo succedere...si,tutto;anche che pianga di primo mattino perchè ancora una volta si è preso gioco di me..dovevamo vederci e invece si è tirato indietro.Avete ragione voi,il mio è un amore a senso unico,lo sto buttando al vento anzicche donarlo a chi mi sta accanto,a chi ha deciso di starmi sempre accanto,con i miei pregi e i miei difetti,a chi mi ama per quello che sono e che mi da amore senza che io debba aprire bocca per chiederglielo...l'amore non si deve elemosinare,non si deve.Capire,aprire gli occhi dopo tanto tempo ti fa stare male,perchè all'improvviso credi di aver fatto tutto tu,in tutti questi anni ti accorgi che ti sei costruita un castello dove c'era una capanna,che il tuo principe era in realta' un povero(d'animo),che i cavalli erano solo topolini e che la festa del gran ballo era solo la scopata di una notte...oggi sono arrabbiata con il mondo,con lui,ma soprattutto con me stessa,perchè da intelligente quale mi ritengo di essere,non ho mai usato una volta la testa ma seguito solo quel cazzo di cuore piu confuso di me...l'amore confonde tutto e come un cimema in 3d ti fa vedere le storie piene di effetti speciali..poi ti togli gli occhiali e cominci finalmente a vedere con i tuoi occhi,ma solo dopo aver spento quell'interruttore che chiamiamo CUORE


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> sinceramente non lo so. In questo momento sono confuso e disorientato
> ( e mo sparame pure...!!!  )


Caro Etrusco mi fai tenerezza,come io lo faccio a me stessa,siamo ingenui forse,siamo innamorati..non lo so..forse siamo davvero innamorati solo dell'idea di averla o averlo,in realta' non li vogliamo davvero..siamo innamorati dell'idea che qualcuno ci ami come noi vogliamo essere amati e mi sa che hanno ragione qua dentro quelli che dicono che solo noi possiamo amarci come nessun altro al mondo


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il Limbo è un posto dove tutto sommato si sta bene, si aspetta: sai che puoi andare in Paradiso, sai che rischi di tornare all'Inferno... ma non scegliere è comunque una scelta che alla lunga ha le sue conseguenze...


Io per troppo tempo sono stata in questo Limbo,ed è vero,si sta bene tutto sommato...c'è sempre la speranza che qualcosa possa cambiare e che il principe ti venga a salvare...oggi ho capito che lui ha esaudito la mia richiesta...rinunciando ancora una volta a vederci ha rinunciato a me per sempre e questo mi salvera' da altre lacrime e sofferenze...oggi ho toccato l'inferno,ma era una tappa necessaria per raggiungere il Paradiso


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Chi di voi ha vissuto questo distacco?Come siete riusciti a venirne fuori?non avete avuto momenti di sconforto in cui vi andava di prendere il telefono e sentirlo?Cosa vi ha fatto cambiare idea e convinto che era meglio non farlo?...insomma,a volte sembra piu facile tornare indietro che guardare avanti...mi sento come un adolescente alla prima cotta che piange come un disperato perchè lei non lo vuole,che crede gia di saper cos'è l'amore ma in  realta' non capisce che qullo è solo l'inizio di una lunga ricerca,ricerca di se stessi,di cio' che puo farci star bene,di cio' che puo' renderci felici..ogni persona che entrera' nella nostra vita,e ci si soffermera' per un tempo piu o meno lungo,avra' contribuito a questa ricerca ma quando comincera' ad essere un ostacolo ad essa allora dovremo rinunciarci..oggi ho fatto la mia rinuncia


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Chi di voi ha vissuto questo distacco?Come siete riusciti a venirne fuori?non avete avuto momenti di sconforto in cui vi andava di prendere il telefono e sentirlo?Cosa vi ha fatto cambiare idea e convinto che era meglio non farlo?...insomma,a volte sembra piu facile tornare indietro che guardare avanti...mi sento come un adolescente alla prima cotta che piange come un disperato perchè lei non lo vuole,che crede gia di saper cos'è l'amore ma in  realta' non capisce che qullo è solo l'inizio di una lunga ricerca,ricerca di se stessi,di cio' che puo farci star bene,di cio' che puo' renderci felici..ogni persona che entrera' nella nostra vita,e ci si soffermera' per un tempo piu o meno lungo,avra' contribuito a questa ricerca ma quando comincera' ad essere un ostacolo ad essa allora dovremo rinunciarci..oggi ho fatto la mia rinuncia



Ammetto che storie così distruttive non ne ho avute... ma distacchi e "prese di posizione", sì, certo (chi non ne avuti mai?).

Uno: sapere che è normale sentire il desiderio di tornare indietro. Sentire questo desiderio non significa che il desiderio sia giusto. E' come una crisi d'astinenza. 
Due: dignità... ma io sono molto orgogliosa, e il senso di umiliazione a non riuscire a tenere fede alla mia decisione è sempre stato un grosso stimolo a continuare nella decisione presa
Tre: sapere che tornare indietro farà male... che le cose non miglioreranno, anzi, saranno peggio
Quattro: impegnandomi in altro. Hai un marito che descrivi innamorato, buono etc... tu gli dai tutto tutto quello che puoi? Se la risposta è no, hai una meraviglioso progetto a cui dedicarti...
Cinque: ogni volta che ti arriva un pensiero, invece di crogiolartici, urlagli in faccio NONONONONONONONONOVATTENEEEEE e fai qualcosa d'altro. Ogni volta farlo andare via diventa più facile.
Sei: dandomi della stupida e concentrandomi su quanto sono cretina  Con la speranza di migliorare, ovviamente


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Caro Etrusco mi fai tenerezza,come io lo faccio a me stessa,siamo ingenui forse,siamo innamorati..non lo so..forse siamo davvero innamorati solo dell'idea di averla o averlo,in realta' non li vogliamo davvero..siamo innamorati dell'idea che qualcuno ci ami come noi vogliamo essere amati e mi sa che hanno ragione qua dentro quelli che dicono che solo noi possiamo amarci come nessun altro al mondo



credo che nell'innamoramento l'ingenuità la faccia da padrone.
Forse hai ragione tu, anzi certamente è cosi'. Lo sappiamo entrambi.
Bisogna solo maturare l'idea e poi metterla in pratica
....certo che se poi quelli stronxi che c'hanno rubato anima e sonno ci dessero un cacchio di aiuto sparendo per sempre non sarebbe male.... 
Già è dura non cercarli, ma resistere alle loro tentazioni (telefonate o mail) è un lavoro teutonico!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che storie così distruttive non ne ho avute... ma distacchi e "prese di posizione", sì, certo (chi non ne avuti mai?).
> 
> Uno: sapere che è normale sentire il desiderio di tornare indietro. Sentire questo desiderio non significa che il desiderio sia giusto. E' come una crisi d'astinenza.
> Due: dignità... ma io sono molto orgogliosa, e il senso di umiliazione a non riuscire a tenere fede alla mia decisione è sempre stato un grosso stimolo a continuare nella decisione presa
> ...


Concentrarmi su dei buoni propositi?si,ne ho tanti...orgoglio zero,e questo fa tanto...dirmi che sono una stupida lo faccio continuamente,lo so,ne prendo coscienza e riprendo a farla,la stupida...grazie per il consiglio,la capacita' di metterlo in pratica poi varia da individuo a individuo,dal carattere di ognuno e per me che sono cosi' fragile sara' un po' piu dura,devo trovare uno scoglio a cui appoggiarmi per non annegare in mare aperto


----------



## viola di mare (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Io sto davvero male,perchè non riesco proprio a capirlo e non so se sto soffrendo a senso unico;mi sono umiliata per lui,quante volte l'ho fatto,e mi sono sempre chiesta come stesse lui in quei momenti,quando io ero sola a disperarmi e piangere per lui,quando lo "supplicavo"di vederci o di chiamarmi;almeno una volta nella vita avrei fatto di tutto per essere li' presente,accanto a lui,davanti ai suoi occhi...per vedere la sua reazione,la sua indifferenza,per capire se soffrivo solo io ,se ero sola in quei momenti o se lui stava vivendo la mia stessa sofferenza,se era sincero quando diceva(sempre tramite sms,mai guardandomi negli occhi) che non mi amava e che era tutto sbagliato o se era solo un modo,il piu crudele,per allontanarmi da lui.Il suo pensiero mi accompagna ogni istante,basta una canzone,un immagine,un ricordo per far riaffiorare in me i ricordi piu belli di noi...c' è una canzone che dice che certi amori regalano un emozione per sempre,il nostro amore fa questo,mi regala emozioni di cui non riesco e non voglio privarmi;e purtroppo non riesco a capirlo e giustificarlo,perche' io tifo per l'amore,sto dalla parte di chi pensa che quando si ama lo si fa e basta,senza mezze misure,senza troppi sensi di colpa...l'amore è tutto,ma non una colpa





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, ma lui ha amici con cui giocare insieme, che contano di più.
> Cerca di guardare te stessa negli occhi e amarti!!





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che storie così distruttive non ne ho avute... ma distacchi e "prese di posizione", sì, certo (chi non ne avuti mai?).
> 
> Uno: sapere che è normale sentire il desiderio di tornare indietro. Sentire questo desiderio non significa che il desiderio sia giusto. E' come una crisi d'astinenza.
> Due: dignità... ma io sono molto orgogliosa, e il senso di umiliazione a non riuscire a tenere fede alla mia decisione è sempre stato un grosso stimolo a continuare nella decisione presa
> ...



non riesco ad aggiungere altro...

vado ad impasticcarmi che è meglio

ansia esci da questo corpo!

perchè perchè perchè????

quello che scrivete lo vedo mio e poi niente... sto in carenza d'aria

oscuro ti prego cazziami!!! jb ti prego anche tu!!!

insultatemi


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non riesco ad aggiungere altro...
> 
> vado ad impasticcarmi che è meglio
> 
> ...



pure tu in questo fango?


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> credo che nell'innamoramento l'ingenuità la faccia da padrone.
> Forse hai ragione tu, anzi certamente è cosi'. Lo sappiamo entrambi.
> Bisogna solo maturare l'idea e poi metterla in pratica
> ....certo che se poi quelli stronxi che c'hanno rubato anima e sonno ci dessero un cacchio di aiuto sparendo per sempre non sarebbe male....
> Già è dura non cercarli, ma resistere alle loro tentazioni (telefonate o mail) è un lavoro teutonico!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Da oggi mi sono imposta di farlo...non rispondero' piu alle sue chiamate o messaggi,ho cancellato il suo numero dalla mia rubrica e cerchero' di rendere impossibile ogni tentativo di riavvicinamento da parte mia...non posso aspettare che sia lui a farlo,davvero posso toccare l'inferno cosi facendo...ieri sera leggevo i commenti degli altri qua dentro...forse loro da spettatori vedono qualcosa di diverso da cio' che vediamo noi...forse è vero,non ci amano,o non abbastanza se dobbiamo chiedere amore da loro..se non prima usciamo fuori da questa storia non capiremo mai com'è veramente...certo gli altri non sanno quello che viviamo noi quando li abbiamo accanto,che in un attimo ci dimentichiamo tutti i torti subiti ma te l'ho detto l'amore annebbia gli occhi e la mente


----------



## viola di mare (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> pure tu in questo fango?


si impantanata nelle sabbie mobili...più provo ad uscire e più affondo...

solo che il mio era compagno non amante... 




biancoenero ha detto:


> Da oggi mi sono imposta di farlo...non rispondero' piu alle sue chiamate o messaggi,ho cancellato il suo numero dalla mia rubrica e cerchero' di rendere impossibile ogni tentativo di riavvicinamento da parte mia...non posso aspettare che sia lui a farlo,davvero posso toccare l'inferno cosi facendo...ieri sera leggevo i commenti degli altri qua dentro...forse loro da spettatori vedono qualcosa di diverso da cio' che vediamo noi...forse è vero,non ci amano,o non abbastanza se dobbiamo chiedere amore da loro..se non prima usciamo fuori da questa storia non capiremo mai com'è veramente...certo gli altri non sanno quello che viviamo noi quando li abbiamo accanto,che in un attimo ci dimentichiamo tutti i torti subiti ma te l'ho detto l'amore annebbia gli occhi e la mente


fatto

fatto

fatto

fatto tutto... niente di niente... mi affido al tempo...


JB ti prego!!! INSULTAMI!!!


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si impantanata nelle sabbie mobili...più provo ad uscire e più affondo...
> 
> solo che il mio era compagno non amante...
> 
> ...



Ho capito che tu ancora non ne sei venuta fuori e che stai ancora lottando per non sprofondare nelle sabbie mobili


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Da oggi mi sono imposta di farlo...non rispondero' piu alle sue chiamate o messaggi,ho cancellato il suo numero dalla mia rubrica e cerchero' di rendere impossibile ogni tentativo di riavvicinamento da parte mia...non posso aspettare che sia lui a farlo,davvero posso toccare l'inferno cosi facendo...ieri sera leggevo i commenti degli altri qua dentro...forse loro da spettatori vedono qualcosa di diverso da cio' che vediamo noi...forse è vero,non ci amano,o non abbastanza se dobbiamo chiedere amore da loro..se non prima usciamo fuori da questa storia non capiremo mai com'è veramente...certo gli altri non sanno quello che viviamo noi quando li abbiamo accanto,che in un attimo ci dimentichiamo tutti i torti subiti ma te l'ho detto l'amore annebbia gli occhi e la mente





biancoenero ha detto:


> Ho capito che tu ancora non ne sei venuta fuori e che stai ancora lottando per non sprofondare nelle sabbie mobili


Ma ci vuole tempo per uscirne comunque se vuoi prova a pensare che mentre tu stai aspettando un sms o altro lui sta facendo di tutto ma nella sua mente te non ci sei ... magari sta broccolando un'altra con gli stessi gesti e parole che usa con te ... Come inizio dovrebbe andar bene per motivarti un po' ..


----------



## lolapal (31 Marzo 2014)

*biancoenero*


Non è una cosa che si risolve dalla sera alla mattina, secondo me. Ci vuole del tempo, il tempo aiuta a far rimarginare le ferite.
Fai tuoi i consigli di Nausicaa, che sono pratici e pragmatici e molto utili per darsi una tabella di marcia razionale, anche se è molto difficile utilizzare la razionalità.

Essere consapevoli di un problema non significa automagicamente riuscire ad accettarlo e poi risolverlo. La consapevolezza è solo il primo passo, superare il primo dolore porta all'accettazione e alla risoluzione.

Sono contenta, però, che siamo riusciti in qualche modo ad aiutarti.

Spero.


----------



## lolapal (31 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si impantanata nelle sabbie mobili...più provo ad uscire e più affondo...
> 
> solo che il mio era compagno non amante...
> 
> ...


Violetta dolce, se vuoi proviamo noi a "insultarti", JB latita ultimamente... purtroppo...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si impantanata nelle sabbie mobili...più provo ad uscire e più affondo...
> 
> solo che il mio era compagno non amante...
> 
> ...


Forse se ci dai tutto sto peso
istighi a ritenere che
tutto sommato
tu sia
ancora molto innamorata di lui...


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si impantanata nelle sabbie mobili...più provo ad uscire e più affondo...
> 
> solo che il mio era compagno non amante...



trauma da abbandono o trauma da tradimento (scusa ma non conosco la tua storia)?

Comunque io pure sono nelle sabbie mobili. Mi dico che non vorrei mail e telefonate per poter riuscire a voltare pagina, ma se chiamasse so nel mio intimo che non so se reggerei botta.....speriamo non si faccia viva


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è una cosa che si risolve dalla sera alla mattina, secondo me. Ci vuole del tempo, il tempo aiuta a far rimarginare le ferite.
> Fai tuoi i consigli di Nausicaa, che sono pratici e pragmatici e molto utili per darsi una tabella di marcia razionale, anche se è molto difficile utilizzare la razionalità.
> 
> Essere consapevoli di un problema non significa automagicamente riuscire ad accettarlo e poi risolverlo. La consapevolezza è solo il primo passo, superare il primo dolore porta all'accettazione e alla risoluzione.
> ...


Si mi state aiutando...ho qualcuno con cui parlarne,voi,e degli amici che in fondo me l'hanno sempre detto che stavo sbagliando,amici che s'incazzano quando mi vedono star male per lui,che mi mandano a quel paese quando mi danno dei consigli e io non li seguo..e mi domando perchè lo fanno...perchè si arrabbiano cosi,forse non vogliono capire che non ce la faccio a privarmi di lui,che ci sto provando da anni ma ho bisogno comunque del loro aiuto per non perdermi completamente.Lo so che ci vorra' tempo,ma prima devo spostare il fulcro della mia vita..da lui...su me stessa


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ci vuole tempo per uscirne comunque se vuoi prova a pensare che mentre tu stai aspettando un sms o altro lui sta facendo di tutto ma nella sua mente te non ci sei ... magari sta broccolando un'altra con gli stessi gesti e parole che usa con te ... Come inizio dovrebbe andar bene per motivarti un po' ..


So che non fa questo..so che sabato per vedermi un ora ha dovuto giustificarsi e litigare con sua moglie che ha dei sospetti ed è pazza di gelosia;gli legge gli sms,vede chi lo chiama,lavora insieme a lui per controllarlo...lui non è libero di fare nulla..non so se è una giustificazione o meno,ma la sua è anche paura di rovinare il suo rapporto con lei nel peggiore dei modi e non vuole farla soffrire.Per una volta mi metto nei panni di lei,dell'altra,di colei che nn sa di essere tradita,che si fida di chi gli sta accanto e che vive per questa persona e che ha scelto di stare con lui...lei centra tutto e niente,ma c'è e non possiamo non tenerne conto...siamo 2 egoisti se per stare bene noi dobbiamo far stare male gli altri...lei,per un nostro passo falso,adesso è piena di dubbi,non si fida piu' e lo assilla con i suoi controlli,insomma come un sorvegliato speciale


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> So che non fa questo..so che sabato per vedermi un ora ha dovuto giustificarsi e litigare con sua moglie che ha dei sospetti ed è pazza di gelosia;gli legge gli sms,vede chi lo chiama,lavora insieme a lui per controllarlo...lui non è libero di fare nulla..non so se è una giustificazione o meno,ma la sua è anche paura di rovinare il suo rapporto con lei nel peggiore dei modi e non vuole farla soffrire.Per una volta mi metto nei panni di lei,dell'altra,di colei che nn sa di essere tradita,che si fida di chi gli sta accanto e che vive per questa persona e che ha scelto di stare con lui...lei centra tutto e niente,ma c'è e non possiamo non tenerne conto...siamo 2 egoisti se per stare bene noi dobbiamo far stare male gli altri...lei,per un nostro passo falso,adesso è piena di dubbi,non si fida piu' e lo assilla con i suoi controlli,insomma come un sorvegliato speciale


...stesso alibi che do io a lei...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> So che non fa questo..so che sabato per vedermi un ora ha dovuto giustificarsi e litigare con sua moglie che ha dei sospetti ed è pazza di gelosia;gli legge gli sms,vede chi lo chiama,lavora insieme a lui per controllarlo...lui non è libero di fare nulla..non so se è una giustificazione o meno,ma la sua è anche paura di rovinare il suo rapporto con lei nel peggiore dei modi e non vuole farla soffrire.Per una volta mi metto nei panni di lei,dell'altra,di colei che nn sa di essere tradita,che si fida di chi gli sta accanto e che vive per questa persona e che ha scelto di stare con lui...lei centra tutto e niente,ma c'è e non possiamo non tenerne conto...siamo 2 egoisti se per stare bene noi dobbiamo far stare male gli altri...lei,per un nostro passo falso,adesso è piena di dubbi,non si fida piu' e lo assilla con i suoi controlli,insomma come un sorvegliato speciale


Ecco appunto risolvi anche il problema a lei se eviti di ricontattarlo


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> trauma da abbandono o trauma da tradimento (scusa ma non conosco la tua storia)?
> 
> Comunque io pure sono nelle sabbie mobili. Mi dico che non vorrei mail e telefonate per poter riuscire a voltare pagina, ma se chiamasse so nel mio intimo che non so se reggerei botta.....speriamo non si faccia viva



Aloora tu sei gia' nella fase dell'allontanamento?Aspetti che sia lei a chiamarti e provi a non cercarla piu tu?A distanza di tempo,quando ne usciremo,sono sicura che saremo contenti di cio',di essere riusciti a fare a meno di loro..la tua storia va avanti da tanto tempo?Se lei un giorno venisse da te e ti dicesse che ha lasciato suo marito e che è pronta a fare sul serio con te tu che faresti?Correresti da lei?


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Aloora tu sei gia' nella fase dell'allontanamento?Aspetti che sia lei a chiamarti e provi a non cercarla piu tu?A distanza di tempo,quando ne usciremo,sono sicura che saremo contenti di cio',di essere riusciti a fare a meno di loro..la tua storia va avanti da tanto tempo?*Se lei un giorno venisse da te e ti dicesse che ha lasciato suo marito e che è pronta a fare sul serio con te tu che faresti?Correresti da lei?*


"Fase di allontanamento"....anche solo pochi giorni fa non credevo di trovarmici. Il weekend credo sia stato abbastanza chiarificatore. Ho pensato tanto (come negli ultimi mesi ormai...!) 
Per certo io non la chiamero', evito persone in comune anche solo per evitare il rischio di messaggi "trasversali", spero non mi chiami anche lei. La mia va avanti da una vita come semplici amici, molto amici e da piu' di un anno come "amanti" (brutta definizione).
Diciamo che siamo in fase di alloontanamento non certo per mia scelta....e quindi la cosa per quel che mi riguarda sarebbe reversibile se definitivo

sulla domanda in neretto....che dirti. Come ho già risposto a chi mi ha fatto la domanda, in questo momento sono cosi' confuso (come so esserlo anche lei) che non avrei risposta. So che puoi capirmi se ti dico che se l'avessi qui davanti, sarei disposto a tutto pur di averla e la risposta alla tua domanda sarebbe una sola.....ma adesso che l'ho detto i bacchettoni mi uccideranno...!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> "Fase di allontanamento"....anche solo pochi giorni fa non credevo di trovarmici. Il weekend credo sia stato abbastanza chiarificatore. Ho pensato tanto (come negli ultimi mesi ormai...!)
> Per certo io non la chiamero', evito persone in comune anche solo per evitare il rischio di messaggi "trasversali", spero non mi chiami anche lei. La mia va avanti da una vita come semplici amici, molto amici e da piu' di un anno come "amanti" (brutta definizione).
> 
> sulla domanda in neretto....che dirti. Come ho già risposto a chi mi ha fatto la domanda, in questo momento sono cosi' confuso (come so esserlo anche lei) che non avrei risposta. So che puoi capirmi se ti dico che se l'avessi qui davanti, sarei disposto a tutto pur di averla e la risposta alla tua domanda sarebbe una sola.....ma adesso che l'ho detto i bacchettoni mi uccideranno...!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Qui dentro sono molto pratici e diretti..il loro messaggio è unorendi in mano la situazione e chiudi con lei...poi la realta' è un altra,lo so ma proviamoci,facciamolo insieme dico,io e tu,diamoci forza per uscirne entrambi;aiutiamoci,consigliamoci,confrontiamoci...lui me l'ha chiesto una volta,ma io non ero pronta a lasciare mio marito e da allora ho creato una frattura nel nostro rapporto che non sono riuscita piu a rimarginare..se potessi tornare indietro..non lo so...ho sempre il dubbio che non sia la persona giusta e ora piu che mai


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Qui dentro sono molto pratici e diretti..il loro messaggio è unorendi in mano la situazione e chiudi con lei...poi la realta' è un altra,lo so ma proviamoci,facciamolo insieme dico,io e tu,diamoci forza per uscirne entrambi;aiutiamoci,consigliamoci,confrontiamoci...lui me l'ha chiesto una volta,ma io non ero pronta a lasciare mio marito e da allora ho creato una frattura nel nostro rapporto che non sono riuscita piu a rimarginare..se potessi tornare indietro..non lo so...ho sempre il dubbio che non sia la persona giusta e ora piu che mai


non so se ci sei passata anche tu....ma i consigli degli "altri", di chi non sta vivendo la stessa esperienza, mi scivolano addosso come acqua sotto la doccia. Gli altri mi sembrano solo dei gran teorici che pero', non vivendo sulla propria pelle il problema, non ne capiscono i risvolti emotivi
Credo che forse avere la voce di qualcuno che ne condivide anche la parte emotiva possa essere d'aiuto

Alle brutte......ci rinchiuderanno nello stesso manicomio!!!


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> sulla domanda in neretto....che dirti. Come ho già risposto a chi mi ha fatto la domanda, in questo momento sono cosi' confuso (come so esserlo anche lei) che non avrei risposta. So che puoi capirmi se ti dico che se l'avessi qui davanti, sarei disposto a tutto pur di averla e la risposta alla tua domanda sarebbe una sola.....ma adesso che l'ho detto i bacchettoni mi uccideranno...!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io non sono affatto una bacchettona. Credo nei sentimenti veri, o che almeno si sforzano di esserlo. E credo nella necessità di un EQUILIBRIO. L'equilibrio si trova solo praticando la difficile arte dle compromesso e soprattutto parlando e chiarendo. Molto pragmaticamente, e mettendovi nei vostri panni, lasciando da parte qualsiasi morale, consiglierei ad entrambi di prendere contatto con i rispettivi amanti e molto lucidamente e freddamente chiedere loro se sono disposti a continuare così come è stato finora (cioè una relazione parallela) o no.
Dalla risposta avrete due vantaggi:
1. Saprete davvero quale è la vostra posizione nella loro vita
2. La smetterete di tormentarvi
3. Andrete fino a esaurimento batticuore. Perché se continuerete ad essere amanti di amanti, state certi che a un certo punto la cosa si esaurirà da sé.


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non sono affatto una bacchettona. Credo nei sentimenti veri, o che almeno si sforzano di esserlo. E credo nella necessità di un EQUILIBRIO. L'equilibrio si trova solo praticando la difficile arte dle compromesso e soprattutto parlando e chiarendo. Molto pragmaticamente, e mettendovi nei vostri panni, lasciando da parte qualsiasi morale, consiglierei ad entrambi di prendere contatto con i rispettivi amanti e molto lucidamente e freddamente chiedere loro se sono disposti a continuare così come è stato finora (cioè una relazione parallela) o no.
> Dalla risposta avrete due vantaggi:
> 1. Saprete davvero quale è la vostra posizione nella loro vita
> 2. La smetterete di tormentarvi
> 3. Andrete fino a esaurimento batticuore. Perché se continuerete ad essere amanti di amanti, state certi che a un certo punto la cosa si esaurirà da sé.



Fantastica, non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno, ognuno è un microcosmo a se e quindi io ti rispondo per la mia esperienza (unica anche per me visto che in tanti anni di matrimonio mai mi era accaduto).
Di domande me ne sono, e ce ne siamo fatte tante, comprese quelle che riporti tu.
Sinceramente ho cosi' poche certezze per me che esser anche certo che la risposta che sento sia la verità è spesso difficile da credere.
Spesso si mente a se stessi prima che agli altri.
Per mesi noi ci siamo detti che tutto era sbagliato, che era una cosa che si sarebbe risolta con pochi mesi perchè solamente dettata dalla curiosità, che l'importante erano le famiglia, ecc ecc....

Nessuno dei due spingeva per lasciare le famiglie, eppure piu' ce lo dicevamo e piu ci ritrovavamo "vicini". 
Mai promesso ammmmore, ma promesso "sempre per sempre"....tutt'altro

Eppure, eppure, eppure....alla fine ci siamo ritrovati piu coinvolti di quanto dicessero le nostre parole. Di colpo le bugie che ti racconti sulla leggerezza o sulla brevità della cosa non reggono piu ed ecco che la cosa spaventa sul serio. Ti rendi conto che quella persona potrebbe per davvero viverti vicino per sempre.

E quando succede , DEVI mettere in campoi argomenti reali come famiglia, figli, equilibri economico-sociali, per evitare di fare la frittata.

Il primo che se ne convince ne è fuori, forte e vincente.
Il secondo (nel mio caso, evidentemente io)...ne rimane sicuramente piu' scosso, deluso, amareggiato

PS: oggi la penso cosi', ma già so che domani potrei cambiare idea .... quindi non mi considerare affidabile, non lo sono neanche per me !!!!


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> non so se ci sei passata anche tu....ma i consigli degli "altri", di chi non sta vivendo la stessa esperienza, mi scivolano addosso come acqua sotto la doccia. Gli altri mi sembrano solo dei gran teorici che pero', non vivendo sulla propria pelle il problema, non ne capiscono i risvolti emotivi
> Credo che forse avere la voce di qualcuno che ne condivide anche la parte emotiva possa essere d'aiuto
> 
> Alle brutte......ci rinchiuderanno nello stesso manicomio!!!


Vero..finiremo davvero in manicomio,perchè non impazzire con loro è impossibile..anche a me i consigli degli amici nn li ho mai ascoltati,ma so che facevo male a non farlo...anch'io non ho mai creduto alle sue parole quando mi allontanava ma la verita' non la sapremo mai,o forse non vogliamo conoscerla


----------



## biancoenero (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Fantastica, non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno, ognuno è un microcosmo a se e quindi io ti rispondo per la mia esperienza (unica anche per me visto che in tanti anni di matrimonio mai mi era accaduto).
> Di domande me ne sono, e ce ne siamo fatte tante, comprese quelle che riporti tu.
> Sinceramente ho cosi' poche certezze per me che esser anche certo che la risposta che sento sia la verità è spesso difficile da credere.
> Spesso si mente a se stessi prima che agli altri.
> ...


Solo un anno che siete amanti?Eppure gia' cosi coinvolto?Io un po' di piu,molti anni in piu,con una lunga pausa,il mio matrimonio,dove mi sono proprio imposta di non cercarlo e fino ad un certo punto ci sono riuscita;poi il puzzle si è rotto e da allora sto ancora cercando i pezzi per ricomporlo,cosa non facile se un pezzo di questo puzzle l'ho dato a lui


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Solo un anno che siete amanti?Eppure gia' cosi coinvolto?Io un po' di piu,molti anni in piu,con una lunga pausa,il mio matrimonio,dove mi sono proprio imposta di non cercarlo e fino ad un certo punto ci sono riuscita;poi il puzzle si è rotto e da allora sto ancora cercando i pezzi per ricomporlo,cosa non facile se un pezzo di questo puzzle l'ho dato a lui



fammi capire, lo amavi prima del tuo matrimonio? e poi sei tornata da lui? Azz..... e io che pensavo di essere messo male.......
Te l'hanno già detto tutti che avresti dovuto chiarire la cosa prima del matrimonio, ovviamente! Adesso capisco quanto possa essere per te ancora piu' dura.

ti ho mandato un mp


----------



## viola di mare (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Violetta dolce, se vuoi proviamo noi a "insultarti", JB latita ultimamente... purtroppo...


no no grazie

oggi ho cambiato idea 

stamattina stranamente mi sento meglio


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no grazie
> 
> oggi ho cambiato idea
> 
> stamattina stranamente mi sento meglio


Ottimo! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## biancoenero (1 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no grazie
> 
> oggi ho cambiato idea
> 
> stamattina stranamente mi sento meglio


Anch'io oggi mi sento meglio...ma quando mai...sono a pezzi;si puo'vievere ogni giorno con la certezza che non lo rivedro' piu' ma con la speranza che cio' possa accadere?Io non voglio vederlo piu,ma se me lo trovassi di fronte sono sicura che non saprei gestire la cosa..non direi le cose piu giuste da dire,non farei le cose che andrebbero fatte.E tu Violetta?Se lui tornasse un giorno o il destino te lo mettesse davanti agli occhi?tu cosa faresti?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Anch'io oggi mi sento meglio...ma quando mai...sono a pezzi;si puo'vievere ogni giorno con la certezza che non lo rivedro' piu' ma con la speranza che cio' possa accadere?Io non voglio vederlo piu,ma se me lo trovassi di fronte sono sicura che non saprei gestire la cosa..non direi le cose piu giuste da dire,non farei le cose che andrebbero fatte.E tu Violetta?Se lui tornasse un giorno o il destino te lo mettesse davanti agli occhi?tu cosa faresti?



stavo leggendo l'altro 3d di calipso... mah io mi sento esattamente come lei, anche se adesso consapevole di aver toccato il fondo sto risalendo... se me lo ritrovassi davanti a me pronto a chiedere perdono credo che lo perdonerei ma non tornerei con lui perchè so che sarebbe un ripiombarmi di nuovo in uno stato che durerebbe un mese, forse due e poi di nuovo nel dolore, perchè la sua incapacità di gestire le cose con tranquillità lo farebbe di nuovo ricadere nello stesso errore... conosci la storia della rana e lo scorpione? io sono la rana e lui lo scorpione, è la sua natura... certo è che mi manca... noi abbiamo anche un tatuaggio identico sull'avambraccio... un marchio indelebile che ci legherà per sempre, perchè per quanto lo potremo modificare quello sarà sempre noi due...

uff... che fatica la vita...


----------



## biancoenero (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> stavo leggendo l'altro 3d di calipso... mah io mi sento esattamente come lei, anche se adesso consapevole di aver toccato il fondo sto risalendo... se me lo ritrovassi davanti a me pronto a chiedere perdono credo che lo perdonerei ma non tornerei con lui perchè so che sarebbe un ripiombarmi di nuovo in uno stato che durerebbe un mese, forse due e poi di nuovo nel dolore, perchè la sua incapacità di gestire le cose con tranquillità lo farebbe di nuovo ricadere nello stesso errore... conosci la storia della rana e lo scorpione? io sono la rana e lui lo scorpione, è la sua natura... certo è che mi manca... noi abbiamo anche un tatuaggio identico sull'avambraccio... un marchio indelebile che ci legherà per sempre, perchè per quanto lo potremo modificare quello sarà sempre noi due...
> 
> uff... che fatica la vita...


Ho appena letto il3d di calipso..dopo 5 mesi ci sta ancora male..io sono stata anche periodi piu lunghi senza vederlo e devo ammettere che ,quelle giornate in cui ti svegliavi con quella malinconia addosso,con quel pensiero di cio' che è  stato e non è piu,erano terribilmente difficili da vivere..scorrevano cosi lentamente...oggi è una di quelle giornate,come ieri,l'altro ieri,come sara' domani e anche fra 2 giorni..per ora è cosi,devo accettare la cosa..per ora il cielo è grigio e le nuvole non vogliono proprio andare via...ma la primavera deve arrivare nel nostro cuore..prima o poi


----------



## viola di mare (2 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Ho appena letto il3d di calipso..dopo 5 mesi ci sta ancora male..io sono stata anche periodi piu lunghi senza vederlo e devo ammettere che ,quelle giornate in cui ti svegliavi con quella malinconia addosso,con quel pensiero di cio' che è stato e non è piu,erano terribilmente difficili da vivere..scorrevano cosi lentamente...oggi è una di quelle giornate,come ieri,l'altro ieri,come sara' domani e anche fra 2 giorni..per ora è cosi,devo accettare la cosa..per ora il cielo è grigio e le nuvole non vogliono proprio andare via...ma la primavera deve arrivare nel nostro cuore..prima o poi



arriverà... non sarà semplice ma tra un pò conserveremo i nostri ricordi non più con malinconia ma con affetto.


----------



## biancoenero (2 Aprile 2014)

Devo ammettere che ci sono giornate che il pensiero fa piu' male,che mi verrebbe di tornare sui miei passi e di chiamarlo,di giustificare le sue azioni e le sue parole...e forse quella spiegazione che ancora manca,che sa tanto di qualcosa lasciata in sospeso,forse quella manca


----------



## biancoenero (2 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> arriverà... non sarà semplice ma tra un pò conserveremo i nostri ricordi non più con malinconia ma con affetto.


Gia' esserne convinte vuol dire che si è un passo avanti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2014)

Bisogna aver pazienza.
5 mesi sono pochi.


----------

